# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2009



## Dan (1 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.









*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2009 às 00:46)

A chuva miudinha está a passar para graúdinha...se aumenta mais um pouco e cai toda a noite vão ser uns milímetros bons

A destacar: a temperatura que é bem alta - 17,0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2009 às 00:50)

Pois...reparei mal enviei. Mas como tenho problemas de ligação não pude mudar no momento.
Mas o tema é o mesmo...temos chuva!
Bom Domingo


----------



## belem (1 Nov 2009 às 00:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2009*

Que sorte!
Vocês vivem num mundo à parte!
É isso que me agrada quando vou aí fazer trabalho de campo. Campos verdes a cheirar a chuva e a relva cortada, com uma primavera quase sempre presente.
Com vento SW e temperaturas dessas, deve haver alguma bioluminescência nos carvalhais. É quase certo.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2009 às 01:26)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2009*



belem disse:


> Que sorte!
> Vocês vivem num mundo à parte!
> É isso que me agrada quando vou aí fazer trabalho de campo. Campos verdes a cheirar a chuva e a relva cortada, com uma primavera quase sempre presente.
> Com vento SW e temperaturas dessas, deve haver alguma bioluminescência nos carvalhais. É quase certo.



Depende...conheço gente do sul que veio morar para cá e está *sempre a* *queixar-se* do clima daqui. 
Quanto à bioluminescência nos carvalhais - se os houvesse por cá até tentaria ver, mas o facto é que só se vêem carvalhos isolados e muito poucos restam. Há décadas houve um abate desenfreado do carvalhos na zona quando a procura de Madeira para o mobiliário "explodiu"...só nos resta os das zonas mais interiores, mais recônditos, mas mesmo assim susceptíveis.


----------



## Veterano (1 Nov 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Por acaso a manhã está tristonha, com muito nevoeiro, chuva fraca mas que não parou durante toda a noite, vento fraco de sudoeste, e temperatura nuns mornos 19,4º.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2009 às 11:47)

Bons dias,

e já estamos em Novembro... que começa bem húmido e com alguma chuva por aqui!

Outubro despediu-se com *153.7 **mm* de chuva acumulada na minha estação!

Vejamos como será Novembro...

Actual:

Temp:18.9ºc ( mínima de *18.4ºc*)

Vento:SSW: 12 Km/h

Humidade: 99 %

Pressão:1021.9 hpa ( a descer)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas: *5.6* *mm*

Nevoeiro cerrado e chuva muito  fraca neste momento.


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2009 às 13:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2009*

Aqui por Melgaço a chuva começou a cair mais a sério desde as 12:30.

Neste momento registo 15mm de precipitação e 18.9ºC


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2009 às 13:36)

E assim irá continuar pela tarde dentro...


----------



## frederico (1 Nov 2009 às 14:11)

Cá pelo Noroeste do país desconhecemos o anticiclone... ora chuvisca, ora chove com alguma intensidade...  tem sido assim o dia inteiro.


----------



## vegastar (1 Nov 2009 às 14:41)

Boa tarde,

dia tristonho, a condizer com o feriado. Chuva fraca durante a noite, mais intensa a partir das 13:00. Já acumulei 14 mm hoje.


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2009 às 15:01)




----------



## Skizzo (1 Nov 2009 às 15:18)

A precipitação está toda concentrada  no noroeste do país, que sorte 

Na ultima hora:

1. Porto (P.Rubras) 9.1mm
2. Lamas de Mouro 8.7mm
3. Monção 8.3mm
4. V.N Cerveira 7.0mm
5. Ponte de Lima 6.0mm
6. Braga 3.7mm
7. Viana do Castelo 2.0mm
8. Porto (Massarelos) 1.4mm
9. Cabril 1.0mm
10. Montalegre 0.5mm
11. Viseu 0.4mm
12. Anadia 0.3mm


----------



## Skizzo (1 Nov 2009 às 16:20)

update 15h00:

1. Porto (P.Rubras) 6.7mm
2. Porto (Massarelos) 5.7mm
3. Lamas de Mouro 4.4mm
4. Cabril 4.1mm
5. Montalegre 3.2mm
6. Monção 2.7mm
7. Aveiro 1.4mm
7. Arouca 1.4mm
9. Braga 1.2mm
10. VN Cerveira 1.0mm
11. Viana do Castelo 0.4mm
12. Coimbra 0.1mm
12. Viseu 0.1mm


----------



## Veterano (1 Nov 2009 às 16:27)

Boa tarde. Tivemos cerca de 1,30 horas de chuva intensa, acompanhada de rajadas de vento. Agora chove com pouca intensidade, mantém-se o vento e uns agradáveis 18,8º.

  Só quando o vento rodar para noroeste é que as temperaturas irão descer a pique.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2009 às 16:59)

Skizzo disse:


> update 15h00:
> 
> 1. Porto (P.Rubras) 6.7mm
> 2. Porto (Massarelos) 5.7mm
> ...



Onde consegues essas informações?

É que a precipitação em Viseu é bastante divergentes da minha...


----------



## jpmartins (1 Nov 2009 às 17:01)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o chuvisco tem marcado presença, juntamento com o vento moderado a forte.
t.actual:18.9ºC
Prec. 2.5mm


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2009 às 18:30)

Bem, por Melgaço recolhi desde às 00h, 29mm.

Entretanto iniciou-se a inexorável descida da temperatura


----------



## Skizzo (1 Nov 2009 às 19:24)

Pedro disse:


> Onde consegues essas informações?
> 
> É que a precipitação em Viseu é bastante divergentes da minha...



IM claro.


----------



## Veterano (1 Nov 2009 às 19:30)

Minho disse:


> Entretanto iniciou-se a inexorável descida da temperatura



  Pelo Porto-litoral desceu para 16,9º, para já, o céu está a limpar com o vento a rodar para noroeste.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2009 às 19:30)

Skizzo disse:


> IM claro.



Pois, mas na página inicial apenas te dão as capitais de districto, e às vezes nem isso.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Nov 2009 às 19:37)

Pedro disse:


> Pois, mas na página inicial apenas te dão as capitais de districto, e às vezes nem isso.



Não é na pagina principal, é na observação ampliada.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 20:12)

Pedro disse:


> Pois, mas na página inicial apenas te dão as capitais de districto, e às vezes nem isso.



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2009 às 20:35)

Boa noite.
Um dia outonal foi a tónica até ao momento.
Chuva fraca toda a noite e toda a manhã. Até às 12.30h recolhi *7 mm* de *precipitação*.
De tarde deverei ter recolhido um pouco mais - entre as 14.30h e as 16h choveu desalmadamente na zona
Agora céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Não tenho dados de temperatura onde estou...

_Ai se aquela frente viesse intocada até cá...ai!_


----------



## Lousano (1 Nov 2009 às 21:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> _Ai se aquela frente viesse intocada até cá...ai!_



Dois problemas:

Essa depressão está na fase de maior acção e a partir de agora vai definhando.

O AA é uma barreira impressionante.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2009 às 22:11)

Boas noites!

dia marcado pela chuva que durante a tarde foi por vezes forte! Essa chuva  causou pequenas inundações urbanas aqui no Porto por entupimento de sarjetas..

Dados actuais:

Temp:13.9 ( é a mínima do dia até ao momento ) ( máxima de *19.3 ºc*)

Vento: NNW: 10 Km/h ( rajada máxima de 41 Km/h de SW às 14:38h)

Humidade: 96 %

Pressão 1022.4 hpa.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas: *21.8 mm* 

O gráfico da chuva na minha estação (a intervalos de 5 em 5 minutos) mostra como choveu bem a partir das 14 horas, de momento já não chove há várias horas..







Já se nota bem o ar mais frio pós- frontal a entrar...


----------



## jpmartins (1 Nov 2009 às 22:14)

Boa noite
Dados actuais:
-Tactual:15.4ºC
-Precipitação: 3.6mm
-Pressão:1022.4hPa
-Rajada max. 39.9km/h

-Tmax. 21.2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2009 às 23:42)

Boa noite.

Por cá céu parcialmente nublado nesta altura. Vento fraco.

*Tmín:* *11,0ºC* (às 23.30h; a Tmín da noite anterior foi de 17,0ºC)
*Tmáx: 19,0ºC*
*Precipitação: 26,5 mm*(até às 12.30h o acumulado era de 7 mm)


----------



## Veterano (2 Nov 2009 às 09:12)

Bom dia. Manhã mais fresca, com 14,8º, céu ainda muito nublado e vento fraco de noroeste.


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2009 às 18:03)

Em Canidelo, o João Soares relata o seguinte:

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 13,4ºC
Tmáx: 18,4ºC
Actual: 14,9ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 2mm.

Ontem:
Tmin: 13,2ºC
Tmáx: 19,7ºC
Precipitação: 13mm


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2009 às 19:43)

Boa tarde
Um dia cinzento, triste. Afinal é 2ª feira...
Ceú encoberto por nuvens médias\altas, vento fraco a moderado de NO (aparente).

Um dia outonal como testemunham as *temperaturas*.
*TMín: 9,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,0ºC*
*Tactual: 9,5ºC[/B]

A precipitação esteve presente no início da madrugada sob a forma de chuva fraca que apenas me trouxe um acumulado de 0,5 mm.*


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2009 às 23:41)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*

Resumo do dia em Melgaço

T. Máxima 15.4°C
T. Mínima 9.6°C

Novembro já rendeu 31mm.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2009 às 23:45)

Boas noites, 

dia bem mais fresco com algum vento de N.A temperatura não deverá descer muito mais devido à nebulosidade.

Actual::

Temp: 13.7 ºc ( máxima de *17.8ºc*) ( mínima de *12.7 ºc*)

Vento:NNW: 12 Km/h

Humidade:78%

Precipitação desde as 00 horas: *0.25 mm*

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Nov 2009 às 00:48)

Boa noite
Por aqui o dia foi igualmente cinzento, rendeu 0.5mm.
T.actual 12.3ºC
Tmax. 18ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2009 às 01:50)

Boa madrugada

A presença de chuva fraca neste momento, na zona do Vale do Sousa, já deve ter feito subir as temperaturas (não tenho termómetro à mão).
Pelas 21.30h a *temperatura* em Paços de Ferreira rondava os *9,0ºC*.
Aparenta o vento ser fraco.

Começou mais cedo do que pensava esta chuva. Creio que irá entretanto parar e recomeçar mais lá para a tarde - de acordo com as previsões oficiais teremos chuva moderada lá mais para o final do dia.

Durmam bem - ou para aqueles que fazem da vida nocturna o seu sustento, que corra bem a noite.


----------



## Mariana (3 Nov 2009 às 10:48)

bom dia =)
hoje em *canidelo*,temos um dia sem nada de especial a abordar...
dia com céu nublado...chuva morrinha pela manhã...vento não se sente!

o mar esta ligueiramente agitado ondas de 3 a 4 metros de altura!
temperatura *maxima prevista 15ºC e minima 8ºC.*
Nem parece que ontem estev um lindo dia de sol,com céu limpo!!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2009 às 11:01)

Mariana disse:


> bom dia =)
> Nem parece que ontem estev(e) um lindo dia de sol,com céu limpo!!



 Que bom...mas aqui a 30 km daí o céu manteve-se todo o dia encoberto por um manto de nuvens médias\altas. Ai se eu sabia que por aí estava tão bom!

Neste momento céu muito nublado por nebulosidade média a tender para baixa. Há minutos chuviscava - tipo orvalhada.
A *temperatura actual* é de *13,0ºC*
*Tmín: 10,0ºC*
Acumulei esta noite *2 mm* de *precipitação*.

Ah...e um bom dia para todos


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2009 às 22:09)

Boa noite,

Começou a chuviscar em Braga a partir das 21h.


Resumo do dia em Melgaço (até às 22:00)

Máxima  16.4°C
Mínima  12.4°C
Precipitação acumulada até ao momento: 3mm

Neste momento  13.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2009 às 22:16)

O João Soares em Canidelo, diz que por lá também chove fraco.
Vai com 1mm acumulado hoje.

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 11,9ºC
Tmáx: 19,2ºC
Actual: 16,5ºC


----------



## jpmartins (3 Nov 2009 às 23:31)

Boa noite,
Por aqui mais com céu muito nublado.
Precipitação:0,5mm 
Sigo com:
Temp. actual: 15,1ºC
Tmin. 11,8ºC


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2009 às 23:41)

Boas  noites!


Dados actuais:

temp: 15.5 ºc ( mínima de *12.1ºc* ) ( máxima de *17.9ºc*)

Vento: WSW:16 Km/h

Humidade: 98%

Pressão 1015.1 hpa ( a descer )

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas: *4.6 mm* ( 3.6 mm acumulados já depois das 21 horas até ao momento)

Continua a chuva fraca mas persistente


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2009 às 01:41)

Boa noite.

A chuva marca a sua presença desde cerca das 18.15h, embora só a partir das 21h (+/-) ela se apresente de forma contínua. O vento é moderado, aparentemente de O\SO.
_
Que bem que sabe ouvi-la cair a esta hora da madrugada..._bons sonhos!


P.S.: precipitação das 18h até às 2h - *10,5 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (4 Nov 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia
O dia chegou com céu muito nublado, a noite rendeu 4.6mm (grão a grão enche o pluviómetro o papo)


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2009 às 20:33)

Boa noite.

A chuva presenteou-se ontem à noite e hoje no início da madrugada com um acumulado de *precipitação* de *10,5 mm*. Durante o dia o céu manteve-se muito nublado e o vento fraco a moderado de noroeste (aparente).
Pelas 18h a chuva voltou a fazer a sua aparição num pequeno aguaceiro que me deixou com quase *0,5 mm* de *precipitação*.

Extremos da temperatura

*Tmín:11,0ºC* (nesta última noite)
*Tmáx:16,0ºC*
*Tactual: 10,5ºC* (mínima do dia até ao momento)


----------



## Minho (4 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

Boa noite

Por Melgaço...

Queda abrupta da temperatura a partir das 12 horas







Resumo do dia
T. Máxima 15.8°C
T. Mínima  11.2°C (com toda a certeza irá ser batida até ás 00h)
Precipitação total acumulada: 5 mm

Neste momento sigo com 11.3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2009 às 01:11)

Boa noite.

A *temperatura* está estagnada nos *10,0ºC* (depois de uma *mínima de 9,5ºC* pelas 00h)

A *chuva* vai fazendo a sua aparição com aguaceiros fraco a moderados.

O vento mantém-se fraco de NO.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2009 às 17:27)

Boa tarde.

Um dia fresco e húmido, com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros durante a madrugada e manhã. Vento fraco a moderado de NO (aparente).

Extremos de temperatura

*Tmín: 9,0ºC
Tmáx 12,5ºC
Tactual: 11,5ºC*

*Precipitação* acumulada até ao momento: *8 mm*


----------



## Veterano (5 Nov 2009 às 17:37)

Boa tarde. Já escureceu quase completamente, céu encoberto, aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## vinc7e (5 Nov 2009 às 22:20)

Olá,

por aqui começou à pouco a chover com alguma intensidade,

a temperatura anda pelos *11ºC*...a máx foi de 15.4ºC


----------



## Veterano (5 Nov 2009 às 22:28)

Registo 14,4º, não chove, vento fraco.


----------



## Minho (5 Nov 2009 às 22:46)

Por Braga 

Aguaceiros fracos e algum vento à mistura. Neste momento 12ºC


Amanhã vai ser mais um dia passado a água


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

Boas noites,

à semelhança de ontem o dia de hoje foi marcado por aguaceiros fracos sem grande acumulação..

Actual:

temp: 12.7ºc ( mínima *12.5 ºc*) ( máxima *15.3ºc*)

Vento:WNW:14 Kmh ( rajada máxima de 46 Km/h de W às 00:36h)

Humidade: 94 %

Pressão: 1019.3 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas: *3.6 mm.*

Céu muito nublado sem chuva.


----------



## vegastar (6 Nov 2009 às 07:46)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de chuva fraca a moderada aqui pela Trofa. No total acumulei desde as 00:00 5.5mm (ontem tinha acumulado mais 6mm). Este mês já vou com 32mm.

A temperatura tem vindo a subir ao longo da noite e já sigo com 14.5ºC. A mínima registou-se precisamente à meia noite, e foi de 11.9ºC.

O vento tem sido fraco a moderado de Sul, tendo rodado para Oeste a partir das 6:30.


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2009 às 08:43)

Bom dia, 

noite de chuva por aqui..

*Dados actuais:*

Temp:15.5 ºc ( mínima *12.6ºc*)

Vento : WSW:16 Km/h

Humidade: 98%

Pressão:1016.2 hpa

Precipitação desde as 00 horas: *11.6 mm...*

desde o dia 1 de Novembro já levo *45.4 mm* acumulados.. 

Céu encoberto e continua a chuva por vezes moderada...


----------



## Veterano (6 Nov 2009 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Chove moderadamente em Rio Tinto, vento com rajadas e 15,8º.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Nov 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia
Por aqui a chuva vai marcando presença 5.6mm desde as 00h, o vento sopra fraco.
Tactual 17.2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2009 às 11:09)

Bom dia.

Chuva fraca...chuva fraca...chuva fraca! Pronto...

O vento apresenta-se moderado de noroeste.

O acumulado de *precipitação* até ao momento foi de *13,5 mm*. No dia de ontem (5) o acumulado foi de *9 mm*.

*Tmín: 10,0ºC
Tactual: 15,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (6 Nov 2009 às 14:00)

Chuva fraca a moderada, tem sido uma constante do dia de hoje. Sigo com 17,2º.


----------



## Veterano (6 Nov 2009 às 21:45)

A chuva acalmou e o vento também. Sem dispôr de dados concretos, diria que esteve um dia de precipitação abundante, a contrastar com a seca das regiões mais a sul.

 É pena toda a precipitacão se concentrar mais a norte do país.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2009 às 21:49)

Boa noite.

Mais chuva fraca a juntar à chuva fraca que já caiu

Acumulei mais *5 mm* de *precipitação* o que perfaz um total de *18,5 mm* no dia de hoje.

*Tmín: 10,0ºC
Tmáx: 17,0ºC
Tactual: 14,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2009 às 23:41)

Boa noite, 

de facto esteve um dia de chuva fraca a moderada persistente..durante toda a santa tarde apenas parava por uns breves  minutos e voltava logo a seguir...

Actual:

temp:15.1 ºc (máxima *17.8ºc*)

Vento NW:16 Km/h

Humidade 95%

Pressão:1020.8 hpa.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas: *16 mm*

E a chuva fraca voltou neste momento...


----------



## stormiday (6 Nov 2009 às 23:58)

Boa noite.
Por aqui, para já, a chuva fez uma pausa. Já tenho acumulado desde as 00h 6.7mm de precipitação. Temperatura actual de 15.6ºC, 95% de humidade e vento NW 27.0kmh.
Será que não vai passar disto este fim de semana?


----------



## Mariana (7 Nov 2009 às 04:55)

boa noite =)

bem o tempo aqui,esta literalmente em INVERNO...
chuva miudinha,solzinho nem ve-lo =(
muito vento e frio ainda por cima...

agora a esta hora estamos apenas com nevoeiro,a chuva parou e o vento amainou..espero bem,que assim continue,o inverno e do pior!!


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Nov 2009 às 08:51)

Mariana disse:


> boa noite =)
> 
> bem o tempo aqui,esta literalmente em INVERNO...
> chuva miudinha,solzinho nem ve-lo =(
> ...



Mariana "solzinho" a essa hora não é fácil...


----------



## Veterano (7 Nov 2009 às 11:35)

Bom dia. Manhã com muitas caras, desde sol bem cedo, passando por chuva moderada e rajadas de vento, agora com boas abertas e 15,9º.


----------



## DMartins (7 Nov 2009 às 19:46)

Boa noite.
Timidamente começa a chegar o frio.
Em noite de "Derby" Minhoto, para o qual me preparo para visionar ao vivo, estão neste momento por Guimarães  *10.8º*.
Chove a espaços, fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2009 às 10:28)

Bom dia.
O povo anda zangado com o clima...nem aparece por cá

Um dia de frescura matinal. A chuva soma e segue - é o 8º dia consecutivo com ela a cair, sempre fraca...leve, leve.
O vento é moderado de NO.

Acumulado de *precipitação* desde as 0h - aprox. *2,5 mm*

*Tmín: 8,5ºC
Tactual. 11,5ºC*


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2009 às 12:56)

Melgaço

Sensação de bastante frio por estarem apenas 11.2ºC e muita humidade. De quando em vez chuvisca um pouco mas não passa disso.

Vamos lá ver o que vem para o final da próxima semana...


----------



## Veterano (8 Nov 2009 às 17:13)

Boa tarde. Dia de chuva fraca com alguma melhoria na parte da tarde. Registo 14,3º, de forma lenta a temperatura vai baixando.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2009 às 18:20)

Agora ao final da tarde o céu ficou pouco nublado - quase limpo, e o vento tornou-se fraco.

Durante a manhã ainda acumulei mais *1 mm* de *precipitação*, o que perfaz 3,5 mm no dia de hoje.

*Tmáx: 12,5ºC
Tactual: 10,5ºC*


----------



## Stinger (8 Nov 2009 às 20:02)

Bem hoje de madrugada a volta das 2h estava um frio desgraçado , com aquelas rajadas parecia que tavam 5 graus 

Apesar disso tive de assistir um homem que tava deitado no chao que tinha caido da sua casa e pura e simplesmente passavam carros abrandavam mas seguiam sempre enfim , o homem tava lá a tremer todo e com a anca deslocada mas penso que irá tudo correr bem

Desculpem la o desabafo


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2009 às 23:20)

Boas noites, 

dia marcado por alguma chuva fraca em especial durante a manhã!

*Actual:*

Temp: 10.8ºc ( é a mínima do dia até ao momento) ( máxima *14.0ºc*)

Vento:NNW:6 Km/h

Humidade:85%

Pressão 1022.0 hpa

Precipitação desde as 00 horas: *1.8 mm*

Céu limpo a facilitar a descida de temperatura.

Está bem fresquinho lá fora...


----------



## Veterano (9 Nov 2009 às 10:06)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu encoberto, vento fraco, registo 14,3º.


----------



## frederico (9 Nov 2009 às 12:49)

O INM enganou-se ao prever apenas céu muito nublado... chuva fraca aqui pelo Porto-S. João


----------



## vitamos (9 Nov 2009 às 14:09)

frederico disse:


> O INM enganou-se ao prever apenas céu muito nublado... chuva fraca aqui pelo Porto-S. João



Não, não se enganou...

_Previsão para 2ª Feira, 9 de Novembro de 2009

Céu pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado a norte do
sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, *com possibilidade de
ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no litoral
a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de norte, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas da ordem dos 65 km/h no
litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e nas terras altas, até ao início
da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima._

Fonte: www.meteo.pt


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2009 às 15:04)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com o 9º dia consecutivo com precipitação.
Chuvisco apenas mas que dá para molhar...
O vento é fraco neste momento.

*Tmín: 7,0ºC
Tactual: 12,0ºC*


----------



## frederico (9 Nov 2009 às 15:08)

vitamos disse:


> Não, não se enganou...
> 
> _Previsão para 2ª Feira, 9 de Novembro de 2009
> 
> ...




Só vi a imagem... e lá estava só chuva fraca para Braga e Viana...


----------



## vitamos (9 Nov 2009 às 15:11)

frederico disse:


> Só vi a imagem... e lá estava só chuva fraca para Braga e Viana...



Sim eu entendi 

Mas nunca é demais chamar a atenção que o grafismo nestas coisas vale zero. Atentem sempre na previsão descritiva  Um simbolo nunca pode traduzir uma situação que é dinâmica ao longo do dia


----------



## Veterano (9 Nov 2009 às 15:26)

Boa tarde. Chuva fraca mas persistente, 13,2º e nevoeiro.


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2009 às 20:18)

Precipitação nos últimos dias em Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia:
Dados do João Soares:

Precipitação
Dia 5: 12mm
Dia 6: 2mm
Dia 7: 3mm
Dia 8: 2mm
Dia 9: 2mm


----------



## Minho (9 Nov 2009 às 21:51)

Dia londrino aqui por Braga, muita nebulosidade baixa e chuviscos.

Resumo do dia em Melgaço
T. Máxima  12.7°C
T. Mínima  9.2°C

Preciptação: 0.19mm

Neste momento 12.2ºC


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2009 às 23:15)

Boas noites!

Londrino é um termo bem adequado para classificar este tempo...

Dia caracterizado por muita humidade, chuva fraca e nevoeiro..

*Actual:*

Temp: 12.9ºc ( mínima *10.2ºc*) ( máxima: *15.1 ºc*)

Vento:NNE: 3Km/h

Humidade: 98 %

Pressão: 1022.9 hpa

Precipitação desde as 00h: *1.3 mm*

Actualmente está nevoeiro e não chove


----------



## Veterano (10 Nov 2009 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro, chuva muito fraca e 14,8º.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2009 às 20:40)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação nos últimos dias em Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia:
> Dados do João Soares:
> 
> Precipitação
> ...



Não me levem a mal, mas afinal o que se passa como João Soares, para terem que ser outros a colocar sempre os seus dados?

Passou-se algo de mal?


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2009 às 20:57)

Pedro disse:


> Não me levem a mal, mas afinal o que se passa como João Soares, para terem que ser outros a colocar sempre os seus dados?
> 
> Passou-se algo de mal?



Está com o computador avariado e ainda não teve possibilidade de o arranjar.
Como tal, vai mandando os dados por sms.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2009 às 22:19)

Boa noite.
Um dia nublado com alguma chuva fraca, o que perfaz deste dia 10,  o 10º dia do mês com chuva.
Vento fraco, por vezes moderado.

Recolhi *1 mm* de *precipitação* no dia de hoje

*Tactual: 12,5ºC* (23.10h)


----------



## Minho (10 Nov 2009 às 23:07)

Por Braga, mais um dia muito cinzento, com um chuvisco por outro.


Resumo do dia em Melgaço

T. Máxima  15.8°C
T. Mínima  12.3°C
Precipitação total: 1.79 mm (até às 23:00)


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

Boa noite, 

dados actuais:

temp:14.9 ºc ( mínima *12.9ºc*) ( máxima *18.1ºc*)

Vento: SSW: 11Km/h

Humidade: 94%

Pressão:1018.3hpa

Precipitação acumulada *0.8 mm*

Céu nublado sem chuva.


----------



## Veterano (11 Nov 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia. Manhã cinzenta, com chuva fraca e 16,8º de temperatura.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Nov 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia
Mais uma manhã de céu muito nublado, t.actual 14.6ºC.

T.min. 13.2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2009 às 13:55)

Boa tarde.










Dia de *S. Martinho*. Dia de festa rija, de castanha e de bom vinho

O dia apresenta-se longe do tradicional "verão de S. Martinho"; nublado, com chuva durante a madrugada e vento fraco a moderado de SO.
A *precipitação* acumulada até ao momento é de *2,5 mm*.
*Tmín: 12,5ºC
Tactual: 17,5ºC *(já chegou aos *18ºC*).

Mais chuva a caminho...pelo 11º dia consecutivo! Estou emocionado


----------



## Veterano (11 Nov 2009 às 15:29)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Pois já comi ao almoço umas castanhas, Aristocrata, mas sem o devido "acompanhamento", o trabalho assim o obriga. Talvez mais logo.

  Entretanto, as nuvens vão desfilando, para já sem chuva e o ambiente é morno (cerca de 19º).


----------



## Minho (12 Nov 2009 às 00:00)

Boa noite

Por Braga, chuva nem vê-la até agora. Muita nuvem, algum vento, temperatura agravável.


Resumo do dia em Melgaço

T. Máxima: 18.2°C
T. Mínima: 14.0°C

Precipitação acumulada: 1.98 mm


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2009 às 08:39)

Bom dia, 

dia  chuva moderada!

Actual:

Temp: 15.0ºc ( mínima *14.7ºc*)

Vento SSW: 27 km/h( rajada máxima até ao momento 50.5 Km/h de SW )

Humidade: 94%

Pressão:1012.5 hpa

Precipitação desde as 00h de hoje: *8 mm*

Continua a chuva puxada a vento...

EDIT:8:47 . *Chuva forte *e *10.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## Veterano (12 Nov 2009 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Chegou a chuva moderada, com vento sudoeste moderado, temperatura nos 16,3º.


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2009 às 09:11)

Em Ponte de Lima na última hora ocorreu 11mm


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2009 às 09:15)

Parou a chuva: *12 mm* acumulados desde as 00 horas até ao momento


----------



## Veterano (12 Nov 2009 às 09:58)

Agora em Rio Tinto, continua a chuva moderada, acompanhada com rajadas de vento.


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2009 às 10:11)

E chove chove chove....

*14.2 mm* neste momento.

Vento com rajadas de SW


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2009 às 10:32)

Animação satélite


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2009 às 14:36)

A linha de nebulosidade vai lentamente dirigindo-se para sul.
Apesar de se estar a dissipar, ainda deixou 9,9mm na última hora em Aveiro.


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2009 às 15:10)

Raparei agora que durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã a chuva foi forte em algumas zonas do alto Minho.

Viana do Castelo





Ponte de Lima


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2009 às 15:26)

Fogo isto no Norte é sempre a bombar este ano !!!

40 a 50 mm registadas em algumas horas e muito mais está para vir este fim de semana para voçês !!

Eu já não posso dizer o mesmo infelizmente !!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Nov 2009 às 15:29)

Bem pelos vistos o AA teima em não sair do sul do continente...Pelo que vejo só o norte será brindado com chuva.
Mas não desesperem... o Outono ainda mal começou...

Boa sorte!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2009 às 15:33)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Bem pelos vistos o AA teima em não sair do sul do continente...Pelo que vejo só o norte será brindado com chuva.
> Mas não desesperem... o Outono ainda mal começou...
> 
> Boa sorte!



Em tom de brincadeira .. eu não, mas as minhas ervas sim, não falta já muito para começarem a secar as poucas que há.

Mas tenho uma horta e andava a ver se poupava na conta da electricidade , que as contas são muitas 

PS: Li algures que existem algumas zonas do Minho que tem de média cerca de 3000 mm, impressionante de facto !!

Obviamente que não falava em regar as ervas .... LOL

Desculpem a brincadeirinha ... 
Na boa se quiserem apagar !!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Nov 2009 às 15:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Em tom de brincadeira .. eu não, mas as minhas ervas sim, não falta já muito para começarem a secar as poucas que há.
> Mas tenho uma horta e andava a ver se poupava na conta da electricidade , que as contas são muitas



Pois.. sei a que te referes. Realmente é complicado sim... Os tempos associados ao AA são sempre mornaços e enfadonhos...

Mas tem calma homem... Verás que o sul irá ser brindado com temporais nesta época invernosa que se aproxima..

Acende velinhas a Santa Bárbara a ver se resulta 

Pelos vistos nós nos Açores seremos a excepção à regra. Estamos em alerta amarelo com a previsão de ventos muito fortes e chuvas até 3 feira próxima... Por mim até que mandava esse temporal para aí.. mas somente para o sul do país...

Boa sorte conterrâneo!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2009 às 15:41)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pois.. sei a que te referes. Realmente é complicado sim... Os tempos associados ao AA são sempre mornaços e enfadonhos...
> 
> Mas tem calma homem... Verás que o sul irá ser brindado com temporais nesta época invernosa que se aproxima..
> 
> ...



Eu tenho calma não me chateia nada .... (tenho coisas muito mais importantes para preocupar).
Eu vivo nela (Santa Bárbara)

Para quem não sabe fica 10 km a norte de Faro !!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Nov 2009 às 15:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu tenho calma não me chateia nada .... (tenho coisas muito mais importantes para preocupar).
> Eu vivo nela (Santa Bárbara)
> 
> Para quem não sabe fica 10 km a norte de Faro !!



Lol... se eu tivesse jogado na lotaria a essa hora já tinha ganho hahaha...

Pois... mas realmente um tempo seco e prolongado com a presença de um AA sem fim à vista torna-se deprimente no mínimo.
 Melhores dias virão vais ver!

Good luck dude


----------



## jpmartins (12 Nov 2009 às 16:37)

Boa tarde
Tarde muito cinzenta, com alguns períodos de chuva muito interessantes.
Registos só à noite em casa


----------



## Veterano (12 Nov 2009 às 17:20)

Por aqui a tarde foi calma, contrastando com a manhã chuvosa, até apareceram algumas abertas e o vento passou a fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Veterano (13 Nov 2009 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Manhã muito ventosa, de sudoeste, vento morno e húmido, registo 17,6º, céu encoberto, mas não chove.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Nov 2009 às 14:15)

O vento a disparar no Norte. A estação de paredes de Coura registou uma rajada de *72,4 km/h*

http://alunos.eprami.pt/~a01077/current/WS_Completo.htm


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2009 às 14:21)

Boas, 

está de facto bastante vento e a aumentar, até ao momento já registei 60 Km/h de SSW.

Actual:

Temp: 18.2 ºc

Vento: S: 38 km/h

Humidade: 89%

Pressão:1009.8 hpa ( a descer)

Precipitação desde as 00 horas: 0 mm

A chuva não deve tardar... embora ache que  por esta altura e a julgar pelo satélite já deveria ter chovido qualquer coisa....


----------



## Veterano (13 Nov 2009 às 14:42)

Começam a cair umas gotas dispersas, empurradas pelo vento moderado de sudoeste, que proporciona uns amenos 19,2º.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2009 às 15:10)

Aproxima-se a frente da Galiza.
E traz consigo bastante actividade eléctrica.









Vamos ver o que chega ao litoral norte. 

No que diz respeito à precipitação, para já apenas os distritos de Viana do Castelo e Braga estão em alerta amarelo.


----------



## Veterano (13 Nov 2009 às 15:24)

AnDré disse:


> Aproxima-se a frente da Galiza.
> E traz consigo bastante actividade eléctrica.
> 
> Vamos ver o que chega ao litoral norte.
> ...



  Pelo Porto nada de especial a assinalar para já, a não ser o vento moderado.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2009 às 17:46)

Alerta de precipitação alargado ao distrito do Porto:





Já há registos de alguma descargas na Galiza:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2009 às 19:10)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*






Upa upa!


----------



## dj_teko (13 Nov 2009 às 19:37)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boas malta so para registar que aqui no norte (Matosinhos) esta demais este vento  quase que vamos pelo ar


----------



## DMartins (13 Nov 2009 às 19:49)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boas.
Por Guimarães de assinalar o vento moderado a forte.
Chuva, essa nem vê-la.

*17.5º*


----------



## trepkos (13 Nov 2009 às 20:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Parece que vocês ai no Norte vão ter uma bela rega, aproveitem bem essa preciosa chuva que cai, que nós aqui no deserto vamos ter inveja. 

A frente em Portugal vai afectar principalmente a zona do Minho?


----------



## frederico (13 Nov 2009 às 20:32)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Já chove aqui pelo Porto São João, mas ainda com pouca intensidade. O vento está muito forte de suoeste. Pelo radar espanhol vê-se que a frente está em força na Galiza e não tarda muito chega ao noroeste lusitano.


----------



## ogalo (13 Nov 2009 às 20:34)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

boa noite amigos :
por aqui vento muito forte (ate assusta)
chuva nem por isso 
temperatura :18.5 graus


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2009 às 20:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



ogalo disse:


> boa noite amigos :
> por aqui vento muito forte (ate assusta)
> chuva nem por isso
> temperatura :18.5 graus



Sorte têm vocês, aproveitem...

Aqui é céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado. Não passa disso.

Também não espero mais nada que isso.


----------



## frederico (13 Nov 2009 às 20:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Lightning disse:


> Sorte têm vocês, aproveitem...
> 
> Aqui é céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado. Não passa disso.
> 
> Também não espero mais nada que isso.



Ainda sou do tempo em que estes eventos chegavam a Lisboa... e se restringia o tráfego nas pontes sobre o Tejo devido ao mau tempo...


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2009 às 20:50)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

A chuva ainda não chegou a Portugal mas é forte na Galiza. E mantém-se a actividade eléctrica na frente.


*Descargas*







*Radar Corunha*






*Satélite*


----------



## stormiday (13 Nov 2009 às 21:01)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa noite.
Será que Aveiro vai ser contemplada?


----------



## Lousano (13 Nov 2009 às 21:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Na estação amadora IGACAMAR2 do Underground, situado no extremo NO da Galiza, registou hoje uns belos 64,8mm e uma rajada máxima de 98,1 km/h.

Por lá esta frente não fez só promessas.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2009 às 21:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa noite.
Já se apresentou o 1º aguaceiro há cerca de 1 hora. Neste momento o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade.
O vento durante a manhã e a tarde apresentou-se moderado a forte, com tendência crescente na intensidade, soprando neste momento forte (por vezes muito forte) e com rajadas.
As animações do meteoblue colocam bastante precipitação no Minho e alguma no Douro Litoral para esta noite.
Mas para a madrugada e início da manhã de domingo está mais democrática e estende a precipitação elevada tanto ao Minho como ao Douro Litoral e mesmo à zona a norte de Aveiro até ao Douro.

Vejam a animação neste link:
http://pages.unibas.ch/geo/mcr/3d/meteo/nmm22/00PCP03.htm


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2009 às 21:38)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



stormiday disse:


> Boa noite.
> Será que Aveiro vai ser contemplada?



Em princípio esta primeira frente nas próximas horas só será significativa no extremo noroeste.









A partir da noite de amanhã é que já poderá ser diferente para a tua zona.


----------



## ogalo (13 Nov 2009 às 21:40)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

ja começou a trovoada por aqui.....daqui a pouco estou sem net 
ho pa agora pareça um diluvio.....chuva muita forte e vento forte .....
temperatura agora esta com 15 graus .....baixou 3.5 graus em 5 minutos


----------



## GabKoost (13 Nov 2009 às 21:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Aqui perto da Falperra a luz da freguesia já foi abaixo 2 vezes e ouve se o vento a rugir pelo monte abaixo.

Não sei o que se passou mas provavelmente uma cabine deve ter dado o estouro pois por 2 vezes iluminou o horizonte com luz azul e foi neste momento que a luz foi cortada.

De vez en quando notam-se alguns clarões a Noroeste...

Vai haver festa da Grossa..


----------



## GabKoost (13 Nov 2009 às 21:56)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



ogalo disse:


> ja começou a trovoada por aqui.....daqui a pouco estou sem net
> ho pa agora pareça um diluvio.....chuva muita forte e vento forte .....
> temperatura agora esta com 15 graus .....baixou 3.5 graus em 5 minutos



Começou agora a chover aqui!

Demorou 15 minutos a percorrer 30 km portanto.


----------



## dj_teko (13 Nov 2009 às 21:57)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

boas ora ai esta o que gostamos aqui vento forte chuva pouca ainda mas ja ouco os 1 trovoes longe grande noite me parece


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2009 às 21:59)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boas noites, 

mas que grande vendaval de vento vai para aqui...

às 21:35 registei *78.9 Km/h* de SW

Actualmente sopra de SW a 44Km/h ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos: 61Km/h de SSW)

Temperatura:16.8ºc( mínima *15.3ºc* máxima *18.5ºc*)

Humidade:88%

Pressão:1008.2 hpa ( a descer)

Precipitação desde as 00 horas *1 mm* ( aguaceiro que caiu por volta das 20 h )

Chuva moderada e vento forte de SW

Vai tudo pelo ar...e a frente está a chegar...

Edit: vi clarão a NW elas andam ai...


----------



## stormiday (13 Nov 2009 às 22:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Vince disse:


> Em princípio esta primeira frente nas próximas horas só será significativa no extremo noroeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Espero que estejas enganado Vince  ou serás o mensageiro da desgraça 
Eu tambem quero ter acção.
Neste momento registo vento de SSE a 31.3km/h, temp. 17.5ºC e pressão de 1009.0.
Aproveitem


----------



## dj_teko (13 Nov 2009 às 22:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

ja chove e nao e pouco  amanha quando for trabalhar as 7 ainda vou levar com isto


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2009 às 22:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Chove moderado a forte e as gotas são muito grandes!

O vento não para: 58.7 Km/h SW de máximo nos últimos 5 minutos.

1.8 mm neste momento


----------



## GabKoost (13 Nov 2009 às 22:18)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Oficial!

A frente chegou à séria!

Vento muito forte e muita chuva com clarões à mistura...

E eu vou ter de trabalhar a noite... começo as 24 e mesmo no alto da serra...

Vai ser bonito..


----------



## vegastar (13 Nov 2009 às 22:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Chove torrencialmente aqui pela Trofa. A frente chegou aqui há cerca de 10 minutos, quando a pressão atmosférica começou a subir. Nestes 5 minutos já caíram mais de 5mm! O gráfico da pluviosidade do Weather Display deu um salto vertical.

O vento foi-se intensificando ao longo do dia, tendo sido a rajada mais forte de 57.6km/h, o que na minha localização é um valor muito elevado.

Desde que comecei a escrever esta mensagem já caíram mais 8 mm!


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2009 às 22:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Bem agora chove torrencialmente puxada a vento de SW.....

Até faz fumo..

3.6 mm acumulados.

E fiquei sem TV cabo...


----------



## vinc7e (13 Nov 2009 às 22:23)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boas,

por aqui também já chove com grande intensidade,
o observatório de Gualtar regista 19mm em menos de uma hora 
e entretanto foi ultrapassada a barreira dos 1000mm anuais 

O vento, depois de umas rajadas fortes ao inicio da noite, está relativamente calmo..


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2009 às 22:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Incrivel o temporal de chuva....com este vento até faz fumo nos telhados,parece um furacão...

8 mm neste momento

fortíssima chuvada!


----------



## DMartins (13 Nov 2009 às 22:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã...


----------



## frederico (13 Nov 2009 às 22:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Relato chuva torrencial no Porto S. João


----------



## dj_teko (13 Nov 2009 às 22:31)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

foram uns bons 10m


----------



## vegastar (13 Nov 2009 às 22:33)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Agora acalmou um pouco. O vento amainou bastante e já chove moderado.

Hoje acumulei, para já, 20mm, 18.5mm dos quais nos últimos 20 minutos.

Trovoada nem vê-la (ou sequer ouvi-la)...


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2009 às 22:34)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

*12.2 mm* e continua a chuva forte..


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2009 às 22:37)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



stormiday disse:


> Espero que estejas enganado Vince



A avaliar pelos relatos está bastante activa no Porto, portanto não tarda está a chegar aí, e vens cá contar como foi


----------



## FSantos (13 Nov 2009 às 22:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Chove bem aqui em Gondomar e vem empurrada por bastante vento.

Só me falta o frio.


----------



## FSantos (13 Nov 2009 às 22:49)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

E agora com trovoada...


----------



## dj_teko (13 Nov 2009 às 22:53)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

bem de repente parece que nunca teve vento nem chuva  o tempo e mesmo assim


----------



## Bastien (13 Nov 2009 às 23:03)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Já está a bombar a sério aÍ pelo norte.


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2009 às 23:07)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Em Monção na última hora 21,5mm


----------



## vinc7e (13 Nov 2009 às 23:17)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Por aqui já parou de chover


----------



## vinc7e (13 Nov 2009 às 23:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Fica o registo de 22mm   em pouco mais de uma hora


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2009 às 23:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Não queiram tudo para o Litoral Deixem alguma coisa passar para o Interior 

Aproveitem essa chuva pois são os grandes Privilegiados


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2009 às 23:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Por aqui chuva fraca neste momento, o grosso da frente já passou, foi curta mas intensa..

boa abertura de evento

Actual:

Temp:14.4ºc

Vento: W:14 Km/h

Humidade:95%

Pressão: 1010.2 hpa (a subir)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 h até ao momento :*15 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2009 às 23:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa noite.

Chuva e vento num episódio muito curto.
*Vento muito forte* com rajadas e períodos de *chuva intensa*.

Foi pena ser muito curto...quanto mais para sul, mais curto o episódio

Acumulei *17,5 mm* de *precipitação*.

A temperatura teve uma queda de vários graus neste episódio. Sigo agora com *11,5ºC*, depois de há cerca de 45 minutos ter atingido a *Tmín* do dia: *10,5ºC*.
*Tmáx: 18,0ºC*

*A ver vamos se amanhã pela madrugada a coisa anima ainda mais...*


----------



## Liliana15 (13 Nov 2009 às 23:32)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Ola Pessoal

Muita chuva e vento neste momento por Cabeceiras de Basto


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2009 às 23:33)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Por aqui chove como se não houvesse amanha, 7.2mm em cerce de 5 minutos, ja estou sem luz  a sorte e o PDA para poder relatar


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2009 às 23:37)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Velocidade média do vento 





Um pouco mais a Norte, na Galiza rajadas acima dos 100 km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2009 às 23:40)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

*Aveiro também tem festa*


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2009 às 00:12)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

O Porto a chegar também aos 20mm em uma hora.





Paredes de Coura acumulou 26,6mm no dia de ontem, com um rain rate máximo de 160.0 mm/hr às 21:24.


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2009 às 00:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa noite. Tendo ido tomar um café à magnífica Pousada do Porto, no Freixo, junto ao rio Douro, fui surpreendido por fortes bátegas de chuva e de vento, tendo esperado 10 minutos no carro sem poder sair, sob pena de grande molha.

 Durante cerca de 30 minutos, a chuva forte não deu tréguas, provocando algumas inundações.

 Entretanto o temporal amainou, sigo já em casa com 15,6º, vento fraco e sem chuva. Sem dúvida um bom aperitivo para o fim-de-semana.


----------



## Skizzo (14 Nov 2009 às 00:37)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



AnDré disse:


> O Porto a chegar também aos 20mm em uma hora.



Heh, antes a Maia. Massarelos no Porto chegou aos 10mm


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2009 às 01:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Skizzo disse:


> Heh, antes a Maia. Massarelos no Porto chegou aos 10mm



Só para quem quem não sabe: o *aeroporto Franscisco Sá Carneiro*, localizado na freguesia de Pedras Rubras, fica no concelho da *Maia*. E é precisamente dentro do aeroporto que fica a estação do *IM*.

Por isso é que faziam falta estações dentro da cidade do Porto, uma vez que esta estação do aeroporto ainda fica a uns quantos quilómetros dos limites da cidade do Porto, em linha recta.

Por cá, tenho tido mais alguns aguaceiros fracos\moderados e o vento enfraqueceu como esperado, soprando agora fraco a moderado.

*OH! Vou dormir...isto chateia tanta chuva!*


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2009 às 01:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



> *Chuva causa inundações em várias cidades*
> 
> Uma tromba-d' água varreu, na noite de ontem, sexta-feira, a região dos vales do Cávado e do Ave, deixando inundadas cidades como Barcelos, Braga, Guimarães, Fafe e Póvoa de Lanhoso.
> 
> ...



Jornal de Noticias


----------



## jpmartins (14 Nov 2009 às 02:54)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Por aqui tudo mais calmo, neste momento não chove, já há luz


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2009 às 13:32)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Ontem foi de facto uma noite um pouco "assustadora". Junto ao CC Braga Parque um flash-flood por pouco que não inundou as caves do parque de estacionamento com a água a entrar como um verdadeiro regato. 
Por Melgaço a situação além da chuva foi acompanhada com algum aparato eléctrico e vento forte.

Após uma manhã bastante calma, com o Sol a ver-se entre as abertas o céu está a encobrir rapidamente preparando-se para aquilo que será mais uma verdadeira enxurrada


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 13:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Minho disse:


> Após uma manhã bastante calma, com o Sol a ver-se entre as abertas o céu está a encobrir rapidamente preparando-se para aquilo que será mais uma verdadeira enxurrada



Mas, vem aí "mais do mesmo"?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2009 às 14:04)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Lightning disse:


> Mas, vem aí "mais do mesmo"?



Deverá ser uma dose ainda pior que a anterior


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2009 às 14:10)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Mário Barros disse:


> Deverá ser uma dose ainda pior que a anterior



  Mas para já aqui no Porto o Sol espreita, o vento é fraco de sudoeste, estão 19,8º, ou seja, esteve uma manhã bem agradável.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2009 às 14:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Veterano disse:


> Mas para já aqui no Porto o Sol espreita, o vento é fraco de sudoeste, estão 19,8º, ou seja, esteve uma manhã bem agradável.



Por agora, que a partir do final da tarde/noite vai começar dar-lhe bem 

Invejo a vossa pele


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2009 às 15:10)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Parece que aí descascou bem ...
Relativamente ao vosso dia de amanhã já repararam que cada vez mais a precipitação está-se afastando do território mesmo a menos de 24 horas do dito evento (fase 2)
Assim de acordo com as novas informações a chuva forte será no Minho e Douro litoral, e talvez qq coisa na Beira litoral, mas acredito que a acção basicamente será no Minho e Galiza com valores extraordinários !!


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 15:36)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



> *Protecção Civil registou perto de 200 inundações durante a noite*
> Hoje às 14:56
> 
> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil registou quase 200 inundações em todo o país durante a madrugada deste sábado, marcada por chuva e vento forte. Os bombeiros foram chamados perto de 250 vezes em sete distritos.
> ...



http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1420730


----------



## martinus (14 Nov 2009 às 16:15)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Minho disse:


> Ontem foi de facto uma noite um pouco "assustadora". Junto ao CC Braga Parque um flash-flood por pouco que não inundou as caves do parque de estacionamento com a água a entrar como um verdadeiro regato.



A nova "via rápida" que passa em frente ao CC Braga Parque, ocupa um antigo leito de um curso de água que desaguava logo ali em frente no Rio Este. É fácil ver como o terreno cresce em altura, para um lado e outro, e para a frente (virando as costas ao Rio Este), como em qualquer leito de um ribeiro. Creio que era um ribeiro praticamente seco no Verão, mas no Outono-Inverno sempre capaz de um ar da sua graça.


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2009 às 16:25)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Entretanto por Melgaço a precipitação regressou a essas 15h e tem caído sem interrupções. A partir da agora a taxa de precipitação deverá ir em crescendo sendo que os períodos de máxima intensidade deverão iniciar-se para o final da madrugada. Preparem os pluviómetros para a segunda vaga


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2009 às 16:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



martinus disse:


> A nova "via rápida" que passa em frente ao CC Braga Parque, ocupa um antigo leito de um curso de água que desaguava logo ali em frente no Rio Este. É fácil ver como o terreno cresce em altura, para um lado e outro, e para a frente (virando as costas ao Rio Este), como em qualquer leito de um ribeiro. Creio que era um ribeiro praticamente seco no Verão, mas no Outono-Inverno sempre capaz de um ar da sua graça.



Sim... E é possível (ou pelo menos era) ver esse pequeno regato a entrar nas condutas junta do Outlet. Penso que esse curso de água desce desde o complexo das Sete Fontes.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2009 às 16:31)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Como já foi escalpelizado no dia de ontem no seguimento e discussão das previsões do tempo, o que aí vem não será como ontem.

Ontem tivemos um período de chuva intenso num curto período de tempo, o de amanhã (a começar logo à noite porventura) será um episódio pluvioso mas de duração mais prolongada, o que provavelmente não dará para surpreender as populações. Algum leito de rio ou ribeiras poderá ser galgado mas de forma mais lenta do que ontem à noite.

Por cá o vento vai soprando moderado, por vezes a tender a forte, e um ou outro aguaceiro esporádico e fraco. O céu agora está praticamente encoberto.
Venha a chuva que cá estamos para nos molhar...


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 16:51)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Aristocrata, o problema é que as quantidades de amanhã são muito mais significativas que as da frente, próximo ou mesmo acima dos 100mm na totalidade do dia e de forma mais ou menos generalizada por todo o Minho e se calhar também o Porto. Claro que é muito mais grave caírem 50mm em 1 hora do que 100mm no dia inteiro, mas se já houve problemas nesta madrugada, os mesmos podem-se agravar amanhã pois se calhar já haverá alguma saturação.


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2009 às 17:39)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa tarde. Aproveitei esta aparente acalmia para passear à beira-mar, mas o oceano não está para brincadeiras...


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2009 às 18:02)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Algumas fotos da imponente beleza e força do oceano.


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 18:17)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boas fotos Veterano, bem elucidativas da agitação marítima.


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boas fotos 

Já é bem visível no satélite a perturbação que se não houver surpresas se deslocará para o norte do país


----------



## ruka (14 Nov 2009 às 22:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Vince disse:


> Boas fotos
> 
> Já é bem visível no satélite a perturbação que se não houver surpresas se deslocará para o norte do país



situação algo violenta... esperemos que não cause danos de maior...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2009 às 22:54)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa noite.

_*Teremos evento,ou não teremos...Eis a questão!*_

Neste momento *céu encoberto*, *vento praticamente nulo*, *12,5ºC* de *temperatura*.

Hoje o dia apresentou-se com aguaceiros fracos, com algum sol por entre nuvens pela manhã. O acumulado de *precipitação* foi de *5 mm*.

*Tmín: 6,5ºC
Tmáx: 17,0ºC*
De salientar a mínima que foi até baixinha...

Chuva...venha ela!


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Belas fotos da força do mar *veterano*


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2009 às 23:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa noite. Tudo calmo para já, vento muito fraco e 16,8º de temperatura, foi um dia de transição.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Nov 2009 às 23:17)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa noite.
Por aqui vai chovendo, para já vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2009 às 23:40)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Veterano disse:


> Algumas fotos da imponente beleza e força do oceano.



Que espectáculo,* Veterano*!

Grandes apanhados!


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2009 às 00:23)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Não quero dar alarmismos nem nada, mas cuidado com esta madrugada que poderá trazer de novo fenómenos meteorológicos muito localizados mas extremos, dadas as características desta frente e as previsões e os avisos para as próximas horas.


----------



## meteo (15 Nov 2009 às 01:37)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Gilmet disse:


> Que espectáculo,* Veterano*!
> 
> Grandes apanhados!



Essa é a melhor das óptimas fotos.Que efeito espectacular.


----------



## dgstorm (15 Nov 2009 às 01:40)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Por aqui para já ainda calmo.
Chove fraco de momento, a temperatura está nos 13.6ºC, o vento é fraco ou praticamente inexistente.
Aguardo com anseio e alguma apreensão a aproximação deste evento.
Irei relatar periodicamente o acontecimento


----------



## GabKoost (15 Nov 2009 às 06:45)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Começou a chover por volta da meia noite e não mais parou.

Sempre chuva forte com breves passagens pelo moderado.

Estou curioso por ver qual a precipitação da noite...

Aposto em várias dezenas de mm...


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 07:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Bom dia. Noite de chuva intensa, de moderada a forte, acompanhada de vento moderado de sul.

  Sigo com 17,8, às 6,00 horas o Porto (Aeroporto) registava 5,8 mm de precipitação.


----------



## vegastar (15 Nov 2009 às 09:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Bom dia.

Desde a 1:00 até às 7:00 registei 25.5mm. Desde as 7:00 que não chove. Por outro lado o vento tem vindo a intensificar-se, tendo registado uma rajada máxima de 49.6 km/h pelas 7:51.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto do dia.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2009 às 09:24)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Bom dia
Até agora a "JÚLIA" deixou-me *d-e-r-r-e-t-i-n-h-o* por ela... Grande julinha!

Uma madrugada de chuva forte, já depois da meia-noite, com vento fraco, deixou-me com *40,5 mm* de *precipitação*.

O vento começou a soprar forte, com rajadas, após a chuva terminar (talvez aí pelas 6 da matina). Não voltou a chover mas penso que virá mais...__

A *temperatura actual* andará pelos *15,5ºC* (+/-)

 Que venha que estou à _espera_...


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2009 às 09:35)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Pela imagem de satélite e pelo radar do IM não vê nada de especial que possa ocorrer nas próximas 3 horas !!
A menos que aquilo que neste momento mostra se intensifique ao chegar junto á vossa costa !!

A ocorrer alguma coisa pelo sat24 parece que será somente no Minho !!


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 10:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Bons dias, 

bela noite de chuva esta acumulando até ao momento *34.6 mm* e pelo satélite não fica por aqui...







O vento também tem aumentado de intensidade a partir da madrugada chegando aos 68 Km/h SW de máximo até ao momento.






Actual:

Vento: SW: 40.4 Km/h ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 59.8 Km/h de SSW)

Temp:16.7 ºc

Humidade:96 %

Pressão:1008.3 hpa

Volta a chover puxada a vento forte e já subiu para *35 mm*

O dia de hoje e amanhã prometem aqui para o Norte!

é bem visível no satélite o efeito "sandwich" da frente e que faz com que a mesma se desloque na diagonal, prolongando os periodos de chuva sobertudo mais a Norte...


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 10:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Regressou novamente a chuva, fraca a moderada, trazida pelo vento moderado de sul.


----------



## vegastar (15 Nov 2009 às 10:37)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Por aqui também volta a chuva moderada, para já sem acumular.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 10:38)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Nova rajada máxima até ao momento: *73.2 Km/h* de SW às 10:34h

Chuva puxada a vento forte..


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 10:53)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

O vento sopra que é uma coisa louca...

nova rajada máxima de *79.5 Km/h* de SSW às 10:48h

A chuva parou mas as nuvens deslocam-se a grande velocidade vindas de sul

está-se a preparar algo lá mais para a tarde...


----------



## vinc7e (15 Nov 2009 às 11:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boas,

por aqui, para não fugir à regra, muita chuva e muito vento 

a precipitação já vai nos 30mm,
a temperatura anda pelos 16ºC


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2009 às 12:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Voçês estão a sentir alguma coisa disto descrito por mim abaixo, citando o TVI24. Sinceramente não entendo já nada disto !!

Fonte: TVI24 (segundo consta actualizado ás 11h00 do dia 15 - hoje)


O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) deu por terminadas as recomendações emitidas com o aviso de mau tempo por estarem ultrapassadas as situações previstas nos últimos dias. 

Em comunicado, citado pela agência Lusa, o IM recomenda o acompanhamento da situação através do seu sítio na Internet e anuncia que voltará a emitir novo aviso, caso se justifique. 

Chuva intensa e vento forte provocaram durante a madrugada de sábado estragos em habitações, currais e arrumações na zona de Viseu. 

Entretanto, a Capitania do Porto do Funchal emitiu um aviso aconselhando as embarcações a permanecerem nos portos de abrigo devido à forte ondulação na região da Madeira. 

Citando o Instituto de Meteorologia, a Capitania do Porto do Funchal informa que, para o dia de hoje, estão previstas ondas de Noroeste entre 3,5 e os quatro metros na costa norte da ilha da Madeira e de 1,5 a 2,5 metros no litoral Sul. 

Devido às más condições de mar, e sobretudo na barra do Porto Santo, o navio «Lobo Marinho» adiou para as 15:30 a sua ligação inter-ilhas que habitualmente tem partida do Funchal às 08:00. 


--------------
Sinceramente não entendi patavina disto !!!


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 12:22)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

A ventania continua, *80 Km/h de SW *é o novo máximo..

de momento não chove mas não deve tardar muito...

há vários ramos de árvores no chão no jardim do Marquês...

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde/noite...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 12:22)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Por Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia, o *João Soares* registou, nestes últimos dias, as seguintes quantidades de precipitação:

Sexta: *12mm*
Sábado: *4mm*

Esta noite: *31mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2009 às 12:39)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

*Relativamente ao que se passa no nosso* *IM*:
- É muito triste o verificado desde a noite de ontem; a página de avisos não funciona bem como a página da previsão significativa.
Eu acredito em falhas de hardware, em falhas de software - agora em falhas humanas a este nível não acredito.
Se as duas 1ªs falhas posso entender, a 3ª não! De modo algum se pode entender que por falha ou falta de alguém uma página tão importante como a do IM esteja assim há tantas horas - se de facto esta falha for humana o IM e os seus profissionais estão a perder o crédito. se fosse durante a semana isto teria acontecido? Hummm...
Uma situação de alerta "*laranja*" deve ser actualizada constantemente, uma vez que está em causa a segurança das populações...ou não será assim?!

Por cá: períodos de vento forte a muito forte, com chuva intermitente mas fraca a moderada apenas.


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 12:54)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Enquanto esperamos por mais animação, um pequeno filme feito ontem, tema "O Mar Revolto".

P.S. Não se assustem com os segundos finais...


http://img69.imageshack.us/i/00000.mp4/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 12:59)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Veterano disse:


> P.S. Não se assustem com os segundos finais...



Muito bom. 

Sim, esses últimos segundos... Pregar partidas ao pessoal...


----------



## dgstorm (15 Nov 2009 às 13:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Por aqui chove moderado. Desde as 0h ja la vao 35.1mm. Rajada maxima nos 45,1Km/h
A temperatura segue nos 16.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 13:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Veterano disse:


> Enquanto esperamos por mais animação, um pequeno filme feito ontem, tema "O Mar Revolto".
> 
> P.S. Não se assustem com os segundos finais...
> 
> ...



Que cena brutal!!

Os últimos segundos estão de mais!

Muito bom, Veterano! Tanto as fotos como os vídeos!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2009 às 13:36)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Veterano disse:


> http://img69.imageshack.us/i/00000.mp4/



Ganda molha 

Vídeo espectacular


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2009 às 13:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Bom vídeo Veterano.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 13:43)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Veterano disse:


> Enquanto esperamos por mais animação, um pequeno filme feito ontem, tema "O Mar Revolto".



Muito bom!

Grande banho! Deve ter sido refrescante!

---

Desde as 00h até às 11h, a estação de Cabril tinha já um valor de precipitação acumulada próximo dos 50mm!


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2009 às 13:44)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Chuva moderada a forte no Porto, H. de S. João. A tarde promete


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 13:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Chuva contínua moderada por vezes forte!

acabo de chegar aos *40.2 mm* acumulados desde as 00 horas..

isto promete!

O vento continua de SSW  com rajadas de 60 Km/h


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 14:00)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

TOP 5 das precipitação acumulada desde as 0h na região do litoral norte.
Estações amadoras.

52,6mm Paredes de Coura
45,7mm Mesão Frio, Guimarães
40,4mm Braga (Observatório)
40,2mm Porto (Marquês) - Snifa
39,1mm Leça da Palmeira


----------



## dgstorm (15 Nov 2009 às 14:02)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Chove moderado a forte.

Chuva: 40.39mm
Temp: 16.8ºC
Rajada maxima: 45.1Km/h


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2009 às 14:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

O rapaz tem tendências suicidas 

Muito bom vídeo mas o rapaz dos braços abertos em cima da parede é um bocadinho suícida ... digo eu !!
Se vem uma onda mais forte do que o esperado e lá ia ele ....

A sério não se deve brincar com o mar !!!

PS: Não me estou a querer armar em paizinho


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 14:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

e chove chove chove...

actual:







daqui a pouco chego aos 50 mm a continuar assim...


----------



## dgstorm (15 Nov 2009 às 14:49)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

16.6ºC
50.8mm


----------



## MacFree (15 Nov 2009 às 14:51)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Aqui em Leça da Palmeira, chuva já vai em 75mm.....

www.leca-weather.com


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2009 às 14:56)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Belo video do mar revolto Veterano


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 15:03)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Num passeio entre a marginal de Matosinhos e a Foz, há meia hora atrás, tive dificuldade em perceber "onde a terra acaba e o mar começa".

  Tamanha era a chuva, que até os peixes, se voassem sentiam-se como em casa...

  Das 13,00 até às 15,00 horas, choveu como há anos não me recordava.

  E continua, com 17,6º, clima sub-tropical.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 15:12)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

*46mm* acumulados em Canidelo, e continua a chover!


----------



## vinc7e (15 Nov 2009 às 15:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



dgstorm disse:


> 16.6ºC
> 50.8mm



Tas de volta? 

grande pontaria...por aqui tb registo 16.6ºC

pluviometro não tenho...mas tem chovido pra cara***


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2009 às 15:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

O dilúvio continua com toda a pujança... e com rajadas de vento bem fortes à mistura... desde uma mítica tarde no Outono de 2006 que não via chover tanto aqui no Porto... parece uma tempestade tropical de outras latitudes...


----------



## MacFree (15 Nov 2009 às 15:23)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Aqui em Leça da Palmeira continua um diluvio..... Bom para estar á lareira....


----------



## dgstorm (15 Nov 2009 às 15:27)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



vinc7e disse:


> Tas de volta?
> 
> grande pontaria...por aqui tb registo 16.6ºC
> 
> pluviometro não tenho...mas tem chovido pra cara***



É verdade 
Estes eventos é que tem piada, agora o sol e tempo quente é uma monotonia 
Mantem os 16.6ºC
Pluviometro tambem nao tenho, estou a ver os registos do observatorio de braga 52.7mm


----------



## vinc7e (15 Nov 2009 às 15:46)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



dgstorm disse:


> É verdade
> Estes eventos é que tem piada, agora o sol e tempo quente é uma monotonia
> Mantem os 16.6ºC
> Pluviometro tambem nao tenho, estou a ver os registos do observatorio de braga 52.7mm




Pois é,

mas este Outono também tem sido uma monotonia, com temperaturas muito altas..

No ano passado por esta altura já tinha havido muito animação...

tb acompanho o observatório de Gualtar 54.3mm  
pode ser que ainda chegue aos 100mm


----------



## vegastar (15 Nov 2009 às 16:07)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Pela Trofa registo já 48.5mm hoje. Apesar de não chover com muita intensidade, a persistência tem permitido uma boa acumulação.

A temperatura segue nos 16.9ºC e o vento tem aos poucos baixado de intensidade, seguindo agora entre os 25 e os 35 km/h de SW.


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 16:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Agora sem sustos, um video mais "natural"


http://img690.imageshack.us/i/00001.mp4/


----------



## jpmartins (15 Nov 2009 às 16:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa tarde
Por Aveiro chove à cerca de 6h sem parar, chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 17:12)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Por aqui, a chuva aumentou de intensidade, praticamente não parou desde as 13,00 horas.


----------



## Skizzo (15 Nov 2009 às 17:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Por aqui também chove e bem, temperatura 17,3ºC

Só não percebo porque é que P.Rubras atrai muito mais chuva que a S.Pilar e Massarelos, são diferenças abismais sempre que há um dia de tempestade.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 17:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Meus caros isto é o dilúvio, chove sem parar intensamente!  

Infelizmente já ouço sirenes de bombeiros pela cidade...

Actual:

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento: *71.6 mm* 

e a chuva continua, não dá mostras de abrandar....

O vento continua com rajadas de SSW  com picos entre 55/60 Km/h ( pelas 15:24 registei 73.2 Kmh de SW)

Não me admira nada que chegue aos 80 mm ou mais antes da meia noite...

Grande evento de chuva e vento este!...oxalá não causes estragos...


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 17:34)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Snifa disse:


> Meus caros isto é o dilúvio, chove sem parar intensamente!



  Pois, ia passear com a cadela, mas esta meteu o nariz de fora e deu meia volta...

  A chuva está a cair tão certinha que dá gosto ouvir, dentro de casa, claro!


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 17:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

*75.2 mm*, é incrivel a chuva não para...

Ao tempo que não via chover assim...

O campo de futebol da Constituição do FCP na sua zona de terra batida  está completamente alagado...


----------



## trepkos (15 Nov 2009 às 17:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Snifa disse:


> Meus caros isto é o dilúvio, chove sem parar intensamente!
> 
> Infelizmente já ouço sirenes de bombeiros pela cidade...
> 
> ...



Estamos a falar do mesmo País? é que aqui não se passa nada... tudo seco...


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 17:58)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



trepkos disse:


> Estamos a falar do mesmo País? é que aqui não se passa nada... tudo seco...



Realmente é incrível esta disparidade..uns com tanto e outros sem nada...

isto já estava previsto, uma frente quase estacionária a evoluir para NE e afectando bastante o Norte...mas confesso que me está a surprender..não estava á espera de tanto...

Pena que não chegue a todos...sobertudo às regiões mais necessitadas do sul...

e já lá vão *77.4 mm...*

chove sem parar...


----------



## trepkos (15 Nov 2009 às 18:04)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Snifa disse:


> Realmente é incrível esta disparidade..uns com tanto e outros sem nada...
> 
> isto já estava previsto, uma frente quase estacionária a evoluir para NE e afectando bastante o Norte...mas confesso que me está a surprender..não estava á espera de tanto...
> 
> ...



Depois mandem os camiões com água cá para baixo para nos ajudar. 

Aqui além de algumas nuvens, temperaturas amenas e uma brisa, nada demais.


----------



## MacFree (15 Nov 2009 às 18:08)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Snifa disse:


> Meus caros isto é o dilúvio, chove sem parar intensamente!
> 
> Infelizmente já ouço sirenes de bombeiros pela cidade...
> 
> ...


Aqui em Leça da Palmeira já bateu todos os records - 94mm -


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 18:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

*81.2 mm*

é incrível o que se passa hoje aqui no Norte...

Chove intensamente!

Este tipo de situações são raras, é um dia para a história meteorológica da cidade sem dúvidas ...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 18:34)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Há cerca de meia hora, Canidelo levava *62mm* de precipitação acumulada!


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2009 às 18:40)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Parece-me que hoje o Porto vai bater o record de precipitação em 24 horas... será um dia histórico sem dúvida...


----------



## kikofra (15 Nov 2009 às 18:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Ha alaguma estacao amadora online ai no porto? podem deixar o link?


----------



## ajsgomes (15 Nov 2009 às 18:44)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



frederico disse:


> Parece-me que hoje o Porto vai bater o record de precipitação em 24 horas... será um dia histórico sem dúvida...




Boas pessoal!
É muito bom estar de volta!
Ovar - pluviosidade total - 85mm
Vel. Vento - rajada mais forte - 67km/h
Isto promete ser...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2009 às 18:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



frederico disse:


> Parece-me que hoje o Porto vai bater o record de precipitação em 24 horas... será um dia histórico sem dúvida...



Deixa-me refrear um bocadinho...
Até pode ser...se isto continuar com queda de chuva forte neste ritmo. Mas de lembrar que o máximo registado foi no célebre inverno de 2001, com *"apenas" 125 mm*.
Se for atingido novo máximo temos um evento muito, muito bom...tão bom que o meu pluviómetro vai exceder a capacidade - mesmo tendo despejado o dito-cujo pelas 9.30h
Ficar sem saber exactamente quanto caiu na totalidade pode ser muito frustrante!!!
Aqui por penafiel, onde me encontro *chuva* fraca a tender para o *intensa*, por períodos, com vento forte


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 18:56)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



kikofra disse:


> Ha alaguma estacao amadora online ai no porto? podem deixar o link?



Algumas estações na região do Porto:
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html


----------



## kikofra (15 Nov 2009 às 18:59)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



AnDré disse:


> Algumas estações na região do Porto:
> http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html



Muito obrigado


----------



## GabKoost (15 Nov 2009 às 19:10)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Segundo esse mapa, a marca psicológica dos 100 mm durante este evento vai ser pulverizada.







As regiões do litoral Norte ainda vai levar com precipitação significativa até a Júlia abrandar!!

Haveremos de suspirar em saudade por este fim de semana que passamos com ela eheh!

Quem não gostou da brincadeira foi o meu pai e os seus compinchas que ao Domingo costumam passear pelos montes tentando abater os últimos coelhos ou javalis que por aqui andam!

Quem ficou na toca esta fez foram os caçadores!


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 19:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



> *Chuva forte provoca várias inundações no Porto*
> 
> A forte chuva que está a atingir a cidade do Porto este domingo obrigou os bombeiros a várias intervenções. À TSF, o chefe dos bombeiros sapadores do Porto disse que aquela corporação não está a conseguir responder a todas as chamadas.
> 
> ...


TSF



> *Mau tempo no Porto deixa seis pessoas desalojadas*
> 
> Os bombeiros de Vila Nova de Gaia e do Porto receberam, este domingo, muitos pedidos de ajuda devido a inundações. Só no Porto, o mau tempo já deixou seis pessoas desalojadas.
> 
> ...


TSF


----------



## jpmartins (15 Nov 2009 às 19:15)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Neste momento chove intensamente, 38.2mm desde as 00h.


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 19:25)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Mais uma tentativa frustada de ir passear a cadela...Desconfio que só vai querer sair no final deste evento.


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Veterano disse:


> Mais uma tentativa frustada de ir passear a cadela...Desconfio que só vai querer sair no final deste evento.



Com quantidade de chuva que tem caído nas ultimas horas aí no Porto e a que ainda vai cair, daqui a pouco a cadela bebe água de pé


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Veterano disse:


> Mais uma tentativa frustada de ir passear a cadela...Desconfio que só vai querer sair no final deste evento.



A _*Júlia*_ é tua amiga...quer que fiques na "sorna"

Admiro este tempo...dá uma moleza especial ao corpo e à mente. Qual SPA, qual centro de bem estar, qual quê! É de uma _*JÚLIA*_ que precisamos pelo menos uma vez por mês, para rejuvenescer o nosso corpo e a nossa mente. Nada como uma boa depressão e uma frente activa para estimular a produção de adrenalina.

Continua a chover moderadamente aqui em Penafiel, mas agora o vento acalmou


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 19:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



MSantos disse:


> Com quantidade de chuva que tem caído nas ultimas horas aí no Porto e a que ainda vai cair, daqui a pouco a cadela bebe água de pé



  A "Rita" é uma Grand Danois, esperemos que apesar de tudo, isso não venha a acontecer...

  Estão 17,2º, e a chuva continua e continua.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2009 às 19:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



> *mau tempo no porto deixa seis pessoas desalojadas*
> 
> os bombeiros de vila nova de gaia e do porto receberam, este domingo, muitos pedidos de ajuda devido a inundações. Só no porto, o mau tempo já deixou seis pessoas desalojadas.
> 
> ...



*tsf*


----------



## vinc7e (15 Nov 2009 às 20:08)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa noite,

por aqui começa a chover com maior intensidade,
até ao momento *61mm* acumulados.

A temperatura vai descendo...sigo com *15.8ºC*


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2009 às 20:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Veterano disse:


> A "Rita" é uma Grand Danois, esperemos que apesar de tudo, isso não venha a acontecer...
> 
> Estão 17,2º, e a chuva continua e continua.




A Rita não quer molhar o pelo

Deixo aqui a imagem de satélite, parece que a chuva está para durar


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 20:21)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



> *Mau tempo no Norte *
> 
> *As corporações de bombeiros do Grande Porto tiveram de responder a um grande número de chamadas com pedidos de auxílio devido ao mau tempo que se fez sentir este domingo. Zona de Viseu foi também atingida pelo mau tempo. Situação mais grave foi no Porto com 6 pessoas a ficarem desalojadas.*
> 
> ...


Fonte: RTP


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2009 às 20:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Nestas situações e com o Radar de A Coruña em baixo é que nos damos conta de como faz falta o radar ao Norte!
Estamos completamente às escuras! Isto num País do dito choque tecnológico, do magalhães, na Europa Unida!


----------



## Skizzo (15 Nov 2009 às 20:33)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Más noticias  Por isso detesto chuva torrencial e concentrada.


----------



## ajsgomes (15 Nov 2009 às 21:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Skizzo disse:


> Más noticias  Por isso detesto chuva torrencial e concentrada.



Boas pessoal!
E continua a chover, apesar de agora ter acalmado um pouco mas já vai começar outra vez...
Ovar - pluviosidade total - 90mm
Vel. Vento - rajada mais forte - 70km/h
Apesar de melhorar a meio da semana, segundo previsões o INVERNO vai começar e só espero que traga acontecimentos como o ano passado: chuva, neve...


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2009 às 21:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



ajsgomes disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> E continua a chover, apesar de agora ter acalmado um pouco mas já vai começar outra vez...
> Ovar - pluviosidade total - 90mm
> Vel. Vento - rajada mais forte - 70km/h
> Apesar de melhorar a meio da semana, *segundo projecções o INVERNO vai começar* e só espero que traga acontecimentos como o ano passado: chuva, neve...



Pela estação da EMA/IM o Porto ás 19h tinha acumulados se não me enganei a contar cerca de 80 mm e outros locais do litoral Norte com valores identicos
Braga com cerca de 50 mm e Viana do Castelo deve ser mais ou menos o mesmo ..

De que previsões falas .... modelos sazonais?????


----------



## ajsgomes (15 Nov 2009 às 21:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Aurélio disse:


> Pela estação da EMA/IM o Porto ás 19h tinha acumulados se não me enganei a contar cerca de 80 mm e outros locais do litoral Norte com valores identicos
> Braga com cerca de 50 mm e Viana do Castelo deve ser mais ou menos o mesmo ..
> 
> De que previsões falas .... modelos sazonais?????



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/


----------



## vegastar (15 Nov 2009 às 21:39)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Despeço-me por hoje com 67.5mm. Apesar de ainda faltarem 2 horas para as 24:00, já foi batido o recorde da precipitaçao diária da minha estação.


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 21:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Continua a chuva, num ritmo certo, entre o fraco e o moderado. Chove sem parar há pelo menos 9 horas.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Nov 2009 às 21:50)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Veterano disse:


> Continua a chuva, num ritmo certo, entre o fraco e o moderado. Chove sem parar há pelo menos 9 horas.



Veterano, que falta faz um "penico" para registar tudo isso, não?


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 21:56)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



mr. phillip disse:


> Veterano, que falta faz um "penico" para registar tudo isso, não?



  Fico um pouco frustado, só posso indicar as temperaturas e pouco mais, o condomínio do prédio não aprovou a montagem de uma estação meteorológica na cobertura, lá virá o dia em que isso vai ser obrigatório.

 Vou-me vingando com umas fotos e videos...


----------



## Brigantia (15 Nov 2009 às 22:07)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Veterano disse:


> Algumas fotos da imponente beleza e força do oceano.






Veterano disse:


> Vou-me vingando com umas fotos e videos...




Muito boasGrandes registos
Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## jpmartins (15 Nov 2009 às 22:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Por aqui a chuva também continua, 46.6mm até ao momento desde ± as 12h.
Sempre certinha.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 22:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

E continua a chuva incessante há varias horas, neste momento está a aumentar de intensidade..

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 h até ao momento:*94.2 mm*

Temp: 14.3ºc ( mínima *13.2ºc *, máxima *18.2 ºc*)

Vento:SSW: 25 Km/ ( máximo de 35 Km/h de S nos últimos 5 minutos)

Humidade:98%

Pressão:1010.5 hpa

Simplesmente não para de chover...


----------



## Agreste (15 Nov 2009 às 22:17)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

E se olhares para o satélite não parece que vá parar tão cedo... Não sei se chegou a haver uma aposta para ver quanto vai sair desta invernia mas 150mm em 2/3 dias não é de todo descabido...


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 22:36)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Agreste disse:


> E se olhares para o satélite não parece que vá parar tão cedo... Não sei se chegou a haver uma aposta para ver quanto vai sair desta invernia mas 150mm em 2/3 dias não é de todo descabido...



Sim de facto não parece que vá parar tão cedo, a frente está ali bloqueada tipo sandwich em deslocação diagonal para NE em vez do "tradicional" W para E... por isso os períodos de chuva demoram muito a passar...

desde sexta feira ( inclusivé ) já acumulei *113,3 mm*, é bem possível que contando com o dia de amanhã se chegue ou supere os 150 mm..

Não estava à  espera de tanta chuva no dia de hoje...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 22:54)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Snifa disse:


> desde sexta feira ( inclusivé ) já acumulei *113,3 mm*, é bem possível que contando com o dia de amanhã se chegue ou supere os 150 mm..



Valores muito interessantes. 

Impensáveis por enquanto no Centro e Sul.


----------



## filipept (15 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Ponto da situação ás 23h:

100mm em cerca de  21 - 22 horas  e o que ainda está para vir 

O evento de Sexta (rápido mas violento) rendeu 20mm

Situação muito boa para nós, espero que seja desta que vou ver o Rio Homem como antigamente.

Pena não ser geral, mas hoje nós, numa outra situação estaremos cá no Norte a ver os comentários de vocês no Sul


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 23:12)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



filipept disse:


> Ponto da situação ás 23h:
> 
> 100mm em cerca de  21 - 22 horas  e o que ainda está para vir



Por aqui pouco falta, continua a chover e levo *96.5mm*

vamos lá ver se vou aos 100 mm  antes da meia noite...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2009 às 23:17)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa noite.

QUERIDA JÚLIA...NÃO SABES O PRAZER QUE ME DÁS.
A tua presença tem sido feita de magia. O hálito húmido que inebrias, o vento que sussurras nos meus ouvidos...e tudo tão inesperadamente anunciado põe-me doido.

ISSO FAZ-SE?! Que chatice...a humidade que se entranha, o vento que assobia. Devias ir para a prisão! Num domingo ainda por cima?! Os portugueses não mereci


----------



## filipept (15 Nov 2009 às 23:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Snifa disse:


> Por aqui pouco falta, continua a chover e levo *96.5mm*
> 
> vamos lá ver se vou aos 100 mm  antes da meia noite...



A minha medição de precipitação é de jardim  e a ultima vez que lá fui, foi às 23h, mas continua a chover por vezes forte. Aceditava em valores já bastante bons, mas penso que me vai surpreender este evento.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2009 às 23:59)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Dados actuais:

temp:14.4 ºc

Vento: S:13 Km/h

Humidade: 97 %

Pressão 1010.7 hpa

Precipitação acumulada em 24 horas: *98 mm *

Chuva moderada neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2009 às 23:59)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

De novo...

Chuvisca neste momento, o vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade - moderado agora.

*Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 17,ºC
Tactual: 12,5ºC*

15 dias em Novembro, *15 dias consecutivos com precipitação*
*Precipitação mínima*: dia 2 com *0,5 mm*
*Precipitação máxima*: dia 15 com *94 mm*
*Precipitação acumulada do mês*: *205,5 mm*

E pensar que o outono vai a meio e o inverno ainda mal se vislumbra...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

O João Soares terminou o dia com *83mm* de precipitação!


Chuva forte raramente foi presenciada. É caso para dizer:

_Grão a grão enche a galinha o papo!_
Ou... _pingo a pingo enche-se um pluviómetro!_


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2009 às 00:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



Aristocrata disse:


> De novo...
> 
> Chuvisca neste momento, o vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade - moderado agora.
> 
> ...



E pensar que uns com tanto e outros mais a  sul com 0mm  enfim aqui tive até agora este mês em Setúbal 32,7mm que fartura


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2009 às 00:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



miguel disse:


> E pensar que uns com tanto e outros mais a  sul com 0mm  enfim aqui tive até agora este mês em Setúbal 32,7mm que fartura



Sem dúvida que é preocupante a situação do Sado para baixo. Mas temos que pensar que o outono ainda está a meio e o inverno ainda aí vem.
Quantos e quantos invernos em que a chuva bateu fortemente aí por baixo em Dezembro, em Janeiro, em Fevereiro? Sim, porque existe uma coisa chamada de "esperança"...

Boa noite que o sono é mais forte...uahhhhhh! Que soninho...


----------



## jpmartins (16 Nov 2009 às 00:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

O dia acaba com 53.2mm, mas a chuva continua


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 00:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Um dia de muita chuva no grande Porto.
P.Rubras foi mesmo a estação das synops que mais precipitação acumulou ao longo do dia de domingo.
Num total de *104,9mm!!*




Ao gráfico horário falta a precipitação das 23h às 0h, que foi de 2mm.


Ranking das synops:


----------



## vegastar (16 Nov 2009 às 08:43)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Bom dia.

Ontem acumulei 73mm de chuva, o recorde máximo absoluto da minha estação para intervalos de tempo entre as 00:00 e as 24:00 de cada dia.

Durante esta noite a chuva continuou a cair, e já acumulo 13.5mm.

Sigo com uns estáveis 12.7ºC e 99% HR.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2009 às 09:02)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Bons dias, 

mais uma noite de chuva a acumular *11.4 mm* desde as 00 horas até ao momento.

Actual:

Temp: 13.1ºc ( mínima *11.9 ºc*)

Vento:S: 9 Km/h

Humidade 98%

Pressão:1011.1 hpa

Vamos ver até onde isto vai hoje...

de momento chuva de intensidade fraca, mas com umas pingas bastante grossas...

a acumulação desde sexta feira passada já vai em *128,5 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2009 às 11:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Bom dia.

Acordei com o barulho da chuva...e continua a cair. A acumulação de *precipitação* continua pela manhã fora, depois dos *14,5 mm* contabilizados entre as 00h e as 07.30h.

16º dia a acumular...bem bom! Acho que vou comprar um bote para este inverno


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2009 às 13:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boas, 

e chove chove sem parar...

acumulados *23.2 mm* desde as 00 horas de hoje..*121.2 mm* nas últimas 37 horas...

*140,3 mm* desde sexta feira passada...

À semelhança de ontem a chuva não dá mostras de abrandar..

Existem zonas na Cidade que por falta de limpeza de sarjetas causam grande acumulação de água... em certos locais carros estacionados teem água a chegar às portas...como por exemplo junto ao jardim do Marquês em que a água já inunda o passeio...

actual:

temp:12.9 ºc

Vento: SSE: 8 Km/h

Humidade: 98 %

Pressão:1010.8 hpa ( está a começar a descer)

Chuva moderada.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 14:35)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Grande "festa" que têm no Norte !!

Mais um bocadinho e conseguem ter o mesmo em 2 dias que nós o ano inteiro (faltam mês e meio para acabar) !!

Realmente tem chovido que se farta aí no norte onde atinjem no minimo a média do mês na maior parte dos locais !!


----------



## Veterano (16 Nov 2009 às 20:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa noite. Só agora liguei o computador, foi dia de seminário, e para não variar, registo chuva moderada e 14,0º.

  Vamos ver se teremos uns dias de interregno do episódio molhado.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2009 às 23:55)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boas noites, 

um dia já bem menos chuvoso do que o dilúvio de ontem, mas ainda assim a acumular: *28.4 mm*

Actual:

Temp:11.8ºc ( máxima de *14.5ºc*)

Vento:NNW: 4 Km/h

Humidade: 97%

Pressão 1012.7 hpa

e Novembro já leva *213.3 mm* acumulados em 16 dias...

Veremos como a Júlia encerra o seu reinado nas próximas horas...

Neste momento chove com pingas grossas!


----------



## jpmartins (17 Nov 2009 às 00:18)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa noite
É incrivel como chove aquase sem parar desde as 12h de ontem. Neste momento chove moderado.
Precipitação (dia16): 28.2mm


----------



## Madragoa (17 Nov 2009 às 00:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boas noites...pelo menos chove decentemente em algum sitio neste pais!!!

Bons registos,parabens a todos 


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2009 às 00:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

*Canidelo:*

Sexta: 12mm
Sábado: 4mm
Domingo: 83mm
Segunda: 30mm

Total até ao momento: *129mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2009 às 00:39)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

Boa noite.
O dia todo ele foi marcado pela chuva...ora moderada, ora fraca e mesmo algum chuvisco.
O total de *precipitação* do dia foi de *32 mm*

A terra agora está bem encharcada. Se daqui por uns dias a chuva voltar moderada vamos ter rios a correr novamente no seu leito de cheia. As margens estão com muito entulho, fruto de vários anos sem precipitações altas - se vierem precipitações fortes vão haver problemas nas zonas baixas de muitos rios cá no norte.

Mas haja alegria...estes eventos são bons por isso - pena alguns estragos, mas esta comunidade vive disto!


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2009 às 02:33)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*



> *Mau tempo provoca tragédia*
> 
> O despiste de um automóvel em Vagos, acabando por cair para dentro de um poço e matando o único ocupante, 40 anos, é a consequência mais grave do mau tempo que tem assolado todo o País. Mas o piso molhado levou ontem a centenas de outros acidentes na estrada, como choques em cadeia ou entre pesados – que fizeram dezenas de feridos, muitos em estado grave. Inundações e quedas de árvores e barreiras foram também resultado da chuva que hoje já deverá abrandar.
> 
> ...


Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2009 às 11:15)

Bons dias, 

e o evento terminou, neste momento um belo céu azul e tempo mais fresco!

Bem generosa esta Júlia, deixou por aqui *149.9 mm* de chuva acumulada desde sexta feira dia 13.

pena foram os estragos que são inevitáveis em eventos deste tipo..

Actual:

temp:14.7ºc ( mínima fresquinha de *10.1 ºc* )

Vento: NW: 4 Km/h

Humidade: 79%

Pressão:1019.8 hpa.

Precipitação desde as 00 horas : *4.4 mm*

A avaliar pelos modelos parece que lá mais para sábado a chuva poderá regressar...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2009 às 18:56)

Boa noite.

As 1ªs horas da madrugada ainda foram marcadas por alguns aguaceiros que me deixaram 3,5 mm. Após isso o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado pela manhã e parcialmente nublado da parte da tarde, mas sempre com o astro-rei como "astro"
O *solzinho* que se foi sentindo na pele fazia falta...anima a malta, sem sombra de dúvidas.

*Tmín: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: 15,0ºC
Tactual: 9,0ºC *(e a cair...a mínima vai ser baixinha esta noite)


----------



## Veterano (17 Nov 2009 às 18:59)

Boa noite. Registo 14,4º, num dia com muito sol e vento fraco, bastante diferente dos últimos tempos!


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2009 às 21:22)

Boa noite (parte 2)

*Tactual: 7,5ºC* - atingida a mínima do dia


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2009 às 22:37)

Por Braga a noite está bastante fresca com o orvalho a formar-se de forma assinalável.


Resumo do dia em Melgaço
T. Máxima  	15.5°C
T. Mínima  	8.2°C (às 22:30)
Precipitação total: 5 mm

Neste momento 8.2ºC


----------



## vinc7e (17 Nov 2009 às 22:56)

Boas Noite,

por aqui  as coisas vão arrefecendo 

sigo com *8.4ºC*


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2009 às 07:56)

Bons dias,...

Dia bem mais frio com descida de temperatura e algum  nevoeiro..

Actual:

Temp: 7.7 ºc ( mínima de *7.2 ºc*)

Vento: ESE:5 Km/h

Humidade:96 %

Pressão:1022.7 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2009 às 10:43)

Bom dia

Um dia que amanhece solarengo, agradável...
O 1º dia do mês sem qualquer precipitação!
A noite já nos trouxe um fresco típico desta época, um orvalho marcado que tudo cobriu.

*Tmín: 3,0ºC
Tactual: 12,5ºC*


----------



## vegastar (18 Nov 2009 às 12:23)

Bom dia,

Chegou o Outono!

A noite foi fresca e com algum nevoeiro à mistura.

Tmin: 5.5ºC

Sigo com uns ainda frescos 11.8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Veterano (18 Nov 2009 às 12:56)

Boa tarde. Sigo agora com 15,5º, para uma mínima de 9,9º, acima das outras mínimas aqui apresentadas, ou não esteja eu, no Aviz, bem no *litoral* norte .


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2009 às 17:33)

Bom final de tarde

O céu apresenta-se limpo, o vento fraco (a nulo).
As condições estão boas para uma noite bem fresca.

*Tmín: 3,0ºC
Tmáx: 16,0ºC
Tactual: 11,5ºC*

19.00h: *9,5ºC*
20.20h: *8,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Nov 2009 às 22:17)

Aqui no Aviz perto do mar, registo 13,3º, está agradável, sem vento.


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

Boas noites, 

Actual:

Temp: 11.6 ºc ( máxima *17.3 ºc*)

Vento: ENE:6 Km/h 

Pressão:1021.8 hpa

Humidade:84 % 

Noite fresca com céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia.

O dia começou com céu muito nublado por nuvens médias. Vento fraco.
A noite não foi tão fria como a anterior, talvez devido à nebulosidade que entrou por aqui.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC
Tactual: 11,0ºC*

E segundo o meteorologista de serviço na RTP, no sábado teremos *chuva forte* no norte (!) e em princípio no centro - ele aqui hesitou um pouco


----------



## Veterano (19 Nov 2009 às 17:31)

Boa tarde. Registo 15,4º, a noite está a cair, dia com algumas nuvens, mas agradável.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Nov 2009 às 00:16)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu muito nublado.
T.actual 12.0ºC
Hr 85%


----------



## Veterano (20 Nov 2009 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Registo 16,3º, vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste, começam a cair as primeiras pingas.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Nov 2009 às 09:58)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado, por enquanto ainda não chove.

Tmin. 12.0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2009 às 19:01)

Boa noite.

Por cá a chuva fez a sua aparição cerca das 11.00h, sendo fraca mas molhando tudo. Depois ausentei-me até ao litoral e não mais vi...
Acumulei aproximadamente *0,8 mm* (+/-) de *precipitação* até ao momento.
O vento tem sido moderado de sul, por vezes com algumas rajadas...mas nada de especial

*Tmín: 9,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,0ºC
Tactual: 13,0ºC*


----------



## stormiday (20 Nov 2009 às 22:52)

Boa noite.
Por aqui não chove mas o céu está muito nublado com o vento a soprar de SSE a 15.4 km\h. A pressão está nos 1021.0mbar e 15.5ºC.
Fico a aguardar a chuva


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2009 às 07:40)

Bom dia. Registo 16,6º, devido ao vento moderado de sudoeste, a chuva aproxima-se a passos largos.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Nov 2009 às 15:09)

E mais uma vez P.Rubras a atrair a chuva toda 

às 14h:
P.Rubras - 15.5mm
S.Pilar - 1.5mm

não sei o que causa este fenómeno.


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2009 às 15:11)

Skizzo disse:


> E mais uma vez P.Rubras a atrair a chuva toda
> 
> às 14h:
> P.Rubras - 15.5mm
> ...



Ia agora mesmo dizer isso!
Aquela zona este mês comprou o íman da chuva!


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2009 às 18:35)

AnDré disse:


> Ia agora mesmo dizer isso!
> Aquela zona este mês comprou o íman da chuva!



Pois, que é estranho...é


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2009 às 19:04)

Skizzo disse:


> E mais uma vez P.Rubras a atrair a chuva toda
> 
> às 14h:
> P.Rubras - 15.5mm
> ...



Poderá haver alguma avaria na estação da S. do Pilar

Numa situação de trovoada poderia acontecer discrepâncias desta ordem ou até maiores, mas neste caso não sei o que levará a esta diferença


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2009 às 19:42)

Boa noite.
O evento de hoje chamou-se " ".
Isso mesmo, não teve nome porque não foi evento...
De facto, como se esperava, foi apenas um episódio curto de precipitação e algum vento forte.
Anunciou mais do que aquilo que foi, pois o vento começou a soprar moderado a forte ainda de manhã, juntando-se a chuva apenas ao início da tarde.

O acumulado de *precipitação* cifrou-se em cerca de *14,5 mm*.

*Tmín: **12,0ºC* (na noite anterior) e *11,0ºC* (neste momento)
*Tmáx: 13,0ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Nov 2009 às 19:48)

Skizzo disse:


> E mais uma vez P.Rubras a atrair a chuva toda
> 
> às 14h:
> P.Rubras - 15.5mm
> ...



Para que não quedem quaisquer dúvidas
choveu de facto torrencialmente entre as 13,35 e as 13,55 aqui em P.Rubras.
Eu vi...Estava cá ...
E hoje , já lá vão mais 22,8mm de acumulado.
No mês de Novembro a cifra já vai nuns impressionantes 228,2 mm.
Quem do sotavento algarvio ler isto até achará que esta realidade
estará carregada de imensa  ficção.
Eternas desigualdades nesta pluviosidade pouco democrática em Luso Rectângulo.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2009 às 21:13)

Talvez o fenómeno da estação não estar a funcionar bem ... a funcionar está, não deve é estar a funcionar bem !!
É uma questão de ir comparando ambas, porque se uma vez ou duas ainda vá que não, se continuar assim é porque alguma coisa não está bem !!


----------



## Lousano (21 Nov 2009 às 21:27)

Pode ser de a estação da Serra do Pilar se encontrar numa zona muito ventosa, tal como eu me encontro (durante a frente que durou cerca de 7 horas, nas primeiras 6 em que o vento esteve forte registou apenas 1,5mm e na última hora já com a acalmia do vento registou 6,4mm).


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2009 às 22:41)

Boa noite. Sigo com 15,6º, para uma máxima de 18,0º.

  Passei a maior parte do dia na zona centro, perto de Oliveira do Hospital, e a chuva foi a tónica dominante, até cerca das 18 horas.


----------



## stormiday (21 Nov 2009 às 23:36)

Boas. Por aqui já se vêem as estrelas...
Neste momento registo vento de ESE a 3.6 km\h, 1026.4 mbar, temperatura de 11.3ºC e uma humidade de 94%.
Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h de 14.5 mm


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2009 às 23:59)

Boas,

dados actuais:

temp: 12.9ºc ( mínima *12.6ºc*, máxima: *17.3ºc*)

Vento: WNW:14 Km/h ( rajada máxima de 60 Km/h de S às 12:07 h)

Humidade: 90%

Pressão: 1027.6 hpa

precipitação acumulada: *8.6 mm*

Dia de chuva fraca por vezes com periodos de moderada, mas de curta duração.


----------



## Veterano (22 Nov 2009 às 08:08)

Bom dia. Registo 15,1º, céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2009 às 17:07)

Boa tarde e bom domingo.

Um dia de *céu* sempre *muito nublado a encoberto*, *aguaceiros fracos e ocasionais*. *Vento fraco a moderado* (durante os aguaceiros) predominando de NO. Está a entrar um ar fresco e húmido...
O total de acumulado de *precipitação* até ao momento é de *1,5 mm*.

*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,5ºC
Tactual: 12,0ºC*


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2009 às 18:14)

Aqui por Melgaço todo o fim-de-semana com nuvens muito baixas, chuviscos e muito vento.  A pressão já subiu de modo assinalável em 24 horas de 1018hPa para os 1031 hPa


Resumo do dia

T. Máxima 14.3°C 
T. Mínima 11.2°C 
Precipitação total: 2.16 mm


----------



## Veterano (22 Nov 2009 às 18:47)

Pelo litoral do Porto ainda ambiente morno, 15,8º, vento fraco, alguns chuviscos esporádicos.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2009 às 23:45)

Boa noite, 

dados actuais:

Temp: 13.4 ºc ( mínima *11.8*) ( máxima *16.9ºc*)

Vento W : 6Km/h

Humidade:91 %

Pressão 1032.3 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas *1.6* *mm.*

Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Veterano (23 Nov 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Manhã com muitas nuvens e nevoeiro, chuva fraca, 13,8º de temperatura, vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (23 Nov 2009 às 19:31)

Boa noite. Melhorou o ambiente, com céu quase limpo e vento fraco. Sigo com 14,2º, para uma máxima de 18,3º.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2009 às 23:22)

Boa noite, 

noite fresca e húmida.

Actual:

Temp: 11.2 ºc ( mínima *10.8ºc*) ( máxima *16.8 ºc*)

Vento:ESE:4 Km/h

Humidade: 93 %

Pressão: 1030.5 hpa

Precipitação acumulada *0.2 mm*( um aguaceiro muito fraco pela manhã)

céu limpo, bancos de nevoeiro em formação neste momento.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Nov 2009 às 01:06)

Por aqui, a bonança completa .
Calmaria total .
Neblina densa , céu limpo.
Fresco, quase frio (10.1º) .

Cada noite com a  sua história.
Cada dia que acrescenta .
E a noite de amanhã após evolução lenta 
de cada acrescento, de cada momento,
vai  ser já , ao que parece , bem diferente .
Ai vai, vai...
E a seguinte também acrescenta...


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2009 às 07:13)

Pelo Litoral Norte, às 6h, destacava-se Lamas de Mouro com uma temperatura de *-0,6ºC*.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2009 às 09:02)

Bom dia

A chuva é persistente mas levezinha...um *orvalho fino* vai caindo. O *nevoeiro* desta noite persiste mas lentamente vai definhando. O vento ainda não acordou...
Manhã fresca, com os seus *5,5ºC* de *temperatura actual*, depois de uma *Tmín* de *3,0ºC*

Iremos continuar com os restos de outras paragens? Depois de uma pausa de precipitação nos dias 18 e 19, hoje será o 5º consecutivo com precipitação acumulada, o 22º dia do mês com o elemento água a fazer a sua aparição. Será mais um dia de chuva fraca? Tem sido uma normalidade este facto, dias de forte queda de precipitação foram muito poucos até agora...


----------



## jpmartins (24 Nov 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia
Noite onde o nevoeiro marcou presença, neste momento céu praticamente limpo.

Tmin. 5.0ºC
T.actual 10.7ºC


----------



## Veterano (24 Nov 2009 às 10:25)

Bom dia. Céu azul, vento fraco, uma bela manhã de sol com 11,3º, a aguardar nova mudança.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2009 às 14:09)

Boa tarde

O sol deu um ar da sua graça a partir das 10h, tornando-se o céu pouco nublado; neste momento o céu está limpo e o vento é fraco.
Ou seja, neste momento uma tarde a todos os níveis SUBLIME. De facto uma tarde inesperadamente calma, com um sol resplandecente, a fazer-nos lembrar que o outono também disto é feito; a frescura que anda no ar não incomoda, mesmo para aqueles mais sensíveis ao frio.

Muito bom...venha a chuva, que agora já reabasteci o corpo e a mente desse combustível solar que também ele é necessário.

*Tactual: 12,5ºC* (máxima até ao momento)


----------



## Veterano (24 Nov 2009 às 14:43)

Boa tarde. Ensolarada, calma, sem vento, óptima para trabalhar, faz-nos retemperar a paz de espírito.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2009 às 20:06)

Boa noite.

A noite é calma. As estrelas cintilam no escuro. Sopra uma leve brisa.

*Tactual: 6,0ºC*


21.10h: agora o céu apresenta-se *muito nublado*, o *vento* permanece *fraco*. A *Tactual* é de *6,5ºC*. Está bom para assar umas castanhas na braseira - vão ser regadas com um pouco de aguardente caseira\vinho verde branco


----------



## Veterano (24 Nov 2009 às 21:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Tactual: 6,0ºC*



  Boa noite. Aqui pelo litoral registo 12,4º, mais do dobro do amigo Aristocrata, situação normal em dias de calma atmosférica.

  Vento praticamente nulo e muitas estrelas no céu.


----------



## dj_teko (24 Nov 2009 às 22:17)

Bem tanta acalmia em relacao ao que em principio nos espera aqui no norte, ta é um grizo ja 

Previsao de mudanca de tempo a partir de amanha bem cedo


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2009 às 22:20)

Mantenho neste momento os *6,0ºC* de *temperatura *e o *céu* apresenta-se agora *pouco nublado*.


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2009 às 23:18)

Boas noites, 

dados actuais:

Temp: 9.4 ºc ( mínima *7.4ºc*) (máxima *16.3ºc*)

Vento SE:9 Km/h

Humidade: 87 %

Pressão 1022.2 hpa ( a descer)

Precipitação: 0 mm

Noite fresca com céu limpo.

A frente deverá começar a entrar a partir da próxima madrugada..


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2009 às 00:38)

Boa noite.

O *céu* apresenta-se *parcialmente nublado* com nuvens médias, o *vento* é *fraco*, alguma neblina baixa.
*Tactual: 4,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca e 12,8º, vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2009 às 10:10)

Bom dia.

O dia amanheceu com *céu muito nublado a encoberto*. *Vento fraco*, por vezes *moderado* de sul (aparente).
A *chuva* já fez a sua aparição, embora seja *fraca* até ao momento.

*Tmín: 3,5ºC
Tactual: 11,5ºC*


----------



## FSantos (25 Nov 2009 às 12:11)

Neste momento chove torrencialmente junto ao Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro!


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Nov 2009 às 12:19)

FSantos disse:


> Neste momento chove torrencialmente junto ao Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro!



Correcto e afirmativo.
Chove com intensidade no último quarto de hora e já se nota
também a rotação de vento de Sudoeste para Noroeste.
O pico de precipitação aí está.

A sua intensidade está agora a diminuir paulatinamente.
Parece que por aqui no dia de hoje ,
o auge das emoções foi já atingido.
Para o fim de semana haverá mais...


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2009 às 12:30)

nimboestrato disse:


> Chove com intensidade no último quarto de hora e já se nota
> também a rotação de vento de Sudoeste para Noroeste.
> O pico de precipitação aí está.




  Por Rio Tinto a chuva não passou de moderada, mas cai ainda certinha.


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2009 às 13:16)

Veterano disse:


> Por Rio Tinto a chuva não passou de moderada, mas cai ainda certinha.



 Há trinta minutos que passou a forte, trazida por rajadas de vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2009 às 13:26)

Boa tarde.

Foi um pico muito curto, de baixa "estatura", o que nos deixou de chuva e de vento.
Já não é como era: longas horas de chuva e ventos fortes naqueles *invernos* de outrora. Agora o privilégio é ter rajadas máximas instantâneas e "rain-rates" para o livro dos recordes...

Para a posteridade fica apenas uns magros *9,5 mm* de *precipitação* acumulada até ao momento.
Períodos de *vento forte*, mas curtos. Neste momento aparenta ser de oeste *fraco a moderado*
A *chuva* apresenta-se agora *fraca*.
*Tactual: 11,0ºC* (depois de já ter chegado aos *12,0ºC*)


----------



## jpmartins (25 Nov 2009 às 13:50)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o dia amanheceu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado.
Começou a chover +/- à 1h, neste momento ainda chove, mas tem sido de intensidade fraca.
Melhor que nada


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2009 às 14:25)

Cheguei...

O *vento* rodou para NO, agora *moderado*, por vezes *forte*. A *chuva* é *fraca a moderada*.
A salientar a descida de *temperatura* - *9,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2009 às 15:03)

Boa tarde. Passou a chuva, estão 11,7º e o vento acalmou, apesar do céu ainda se encontrar nublado.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2009 às 15:54)

Boa tarde a todos.
A chuva parou e o vento acalmou.
Acumulei entretanto mais 2 mm o que perfaz um total de *11,5 mm* de *precipitação* hoje.
2º o GFS hoje acumularia 11,7 mm até às 15h - foi quase na _mouche_!
Até às 18h espero mais uns 2,5 mm - será que o GFS se enganou? hummmm...


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2009 às 22:15)

Depois de uma viagem debaixo de chuva intensa, sem parar até Coimbra, eis que estou no Norte, no Castelo da Maia, de onde irei reportar até 6ª.
Por aqui não chove, mas está muito nublado, e com 12ºC.


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2009 às 22:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Depois de uma viagem debaixo de chuva intensa, sem parar até Coimbra, eis que estou no Norte, no Castelo da Maia, de onde irei reportar até 6ª.



  Benvindo a terras nortenhas, mr. phillip, espero que o clima cá de cima te traga alegrias!

  Para já tudo calmo, sem vento e uns simpáticos 12,4º.


----------



## ruka (25 Nov 2009 às 22:35)

mr. phillip disse:


> Depois de uma viagem debaixo de chuva intensa, sem parar até Coimbra, eis que estou no Norte, no Castelo da Maia, de onde irei reportar até 6ª.
> Por aqui não chove, mas está muito nublado, e com 12ºC.



tás na minha terra do trabalho... 

por aqui 12ºC, pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2009 às 22:35)

mr. phillip disse:


> Depois de uma viagem debaixo de chuva intensa, sem parar até Coimbra, eis que estou no Norte, no Castelo da Maia, de onde irei reportar até 6ª.
> Por aqui não chove, mas está muito nublado, e com 12ºC.



Depois da Maia, não te esqueças de uma bela posta à mirandesa em Babe ou Gimonde!


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2009 às 22:36)

Veterano disse:


> Benvindo a terras nortenhas, mr. phillip, espero que o clima cá de cima te traga alegrias!
> 
> Para já tudo calmo, sem vento e uns simpáticos 12,4º.



Felizmente é zona que conheço bem, já cá paro há uns anos e gosto bem dos ares nortenhos...
E faz agora um ano que estive no centro da acção, na Helena, em Bragança, por isso há que voltar ao local do crime...


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2009 às 22:39)

Lousano disse:


> Depois da Maia, não te esqueças de uma bela posta à mirandesa em Babe ou Gimonde!



Ou mesmo no centro de Bragança, no Tulipa, onde me deliciei no ano passado...
Já está encomendada a próxima posta...


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2009 às 23:03)

Boas noites, 

como já referiram a frente de hoje foi algo fraca por aqui, e resumiu-se a chuva geralmente fraca por vezes moderada e com um pico (muito curto) de chuva forte na fase de transição para o ar pós frontal..

Actual:

Temp: 10.9 ºc ( mínima *9.7ºc*) ( máxima *14.4ºc*)

Vento: NW:10 Km/h ( rajada máxima 49.8 Km/h de SW às 11:40h)

Humidade:93%

Pressão: 1022.7 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas: *7.1 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2009 às 08:48)

Bom dia.

O astro-rei sorri para nós; a frescura matinal pede um bom agasalho.
O *céu* encontra-se *pouco nublado*, o *vento fraco* de NO.

*Tmín: 1,5ºC
Tactual: 4,0ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!
Está frio, é o que apetece dizer...
Mínima a rondar os 7ºC (pois a estação que tenho aqui obriga-me a reiniciar os extremos todos os dias, e ontem não o fiz...).
De momento, pelo Castelo da Maia, 8.5ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2009 às 10:43)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca, com 8,6º em Rio Tinto, céu com algumas nuvens e um pouco de nevoeiro, vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2009 às 14:47)

Boa tarde. Já encobriu, mas ainda não chove. Registo em Rio Tinto 12,3º.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2009 às 15:23)

Pelo Castelo da Maia, céu encoberto, mas com algumas abertas.
Há pouco, ameaçava mais chover do que ameaça agora.
13.5ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2009 às 22:15)

Tudo calmo no Porto, sem vento, céu parcialmente nublado, de quando em vez caem algumas gotas.


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2009 às 22:28)

Boas noites, 

Dados actuais:

Temp: 12.1 ºc ( mínima *8.3ºc)* ( máxima *13.2 ºc*)

Vento SSW: 12Km/h

Humidade: 90%

Pressão: 1022.6 hpa

Precipitação desde as 00 horas: 0 mm

Edit 23:18 h : acumulados *0.3 mm* 

Dia caracterizado por nevoeiro matinal, céu por vezes muito nublado e alguns chuviscos sem acumulação ao fim do dia..


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2009 às 22:47)

Tudo calmo aqui por Braga também. Pouco antes das 19h caiu um aguaceiro moderado, desde então não há grandes novidades.

O fim-de-semana promete... fim de Novembro... um ano depois do Helena... o Mr. Philip pelo norte, ou seja, todos os ingredientes para assistirmos a um bom nevão 


Por Melgaço atingiu-se a temperatura mínima mais baixa desde Maio com 4.2ºC. Já era sem tempo...


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2009 às 22:52)

Minho disse:


> Tudo calmo aqui por Braga também. Pouco antes das 19h caiu um aguaceiro moderado, desde então não há grandes novidades.
> 
> *O fim-de-semana promete... fim de Novembro... um ano depois do Helena... o Mr. Philip pelo norte, ou seja, todos os ingredientes para assistirmos a um bom nevão *
> 
> Por Melgaço atingiu-se a temperatura mínima mais baixa desde Maio com 4.2ºC. Já era sem tempo...



É mesmo isso Minho!!
Ainda agora estive a relembrar o tópico da Helena... e é com expectativa que parto amanhã à tarde para Bragança, com paragem antes em Braga... A história não se repete, mas pode assemelhar-se...
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, após uns aguaceiros fracos, sigo com céu pouco nublado, e com 11.4ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia, 

a noite trouxe aguaceiros com um acumulado de *5.6 mm* desde as 00h até ao momento.

Actual:

Temp: 11.2 ºc ( mínima *10.6 ºc*)

Vento: SSE:8 Km/h

Humidade: 94%

Pressão:1021.5 hpa.


----------



## Veterano (27 Nov 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia. Manhã calma, com 12,7º, vento fraco, céu encoberto, mas o sol começa a espreitar...


----------



## MacFree (27 Nov 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia!
9:38 14,20 e a subir
Chuva durante a noite 4mm


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, choveu durante a noite, embora não consiga precisar a sua intensidade.
De momento não chove, mas tem chovido durante a manhã.
A temperatura segue nos 12.8ºC.


----------



## Veterano (27 Nov 2009 às 10:47)

Chuva muito forte em Rio Tinto!


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Nov 2009 às 11:13)

Aguaceiro moderado  ( 1,7 mm em 5 minutos), entretanto já terminado.
Desde as 00 horas mais 4,6 mm a juntar aos 261,9 mm desde o início do mês.
Por aqui, água não tem faltado.
Entretanto chegou já ao Aeroporto de P.Rubras o cargueiro
com a precipitação "encomendada" para o fim de semana aqui para a região:







Dizem as más ( boas) línguas que vem atestado.
Veremos após o seu desembarque,  o resultado.
Mas tudo indica que as contas finais da precipitação para o mês de Novembro aqui para a região, estão longe de estarem encerradas...


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2009 às 11:36)

nimboestrato disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado  ( 1,7 mm em 5 minutos), entretanto já terminado.
> Desde as 00 horas mais 4,6 mm a juntar aos 261,9 mm desde o início do mês.
> Por aqui, água não tem faltado.
> *Entretanto chegou já ao Aeroporto de P.Rubras o cargueiro
> ...



Acabei de dar uma boa gorgeta ao estafeta que veio entregar a referida precipitação...
Excelente trabalho, entrega rápida, item conforme encomendado...
Chove muito pelo Castelo da Maia...


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Nov 2009 às 12:09)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado .





Cúmulos com grande desenvolvimento e céu caoticamente fascinante,
e quase quase?  a formação de um funil ...
Que exagero o meu...





Agora tudo já bem mais calmo.
Afinal o Cargo, apresentou desde logo as suas  credenciais...


----------



## Veterano (27 Nov 2009 às 12:37)

nimboestrato disse:


> Agora tudo já bem mais calmo.
> Afinal o Cargo, apresentou desde logo as suas  credenciais...



  Por Rio Tinto, boa carga de água. Parecem mesmo bombardeamentos.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Nov 2009 às 12:44)

Veterano disse:


> Por Rio Tinto, boa carga de água. Parecem mesmo bombardeamentos.



Aqui o SIO registou neste aguaceiro, 3,7 mm e 
a EMA 0,0 mm.Distam entre si apenas 2600 metros.
Por aqui se vê como nestas circunstâncias uns podem ter muito
e outros mesmo aqui ao lado , quase nada, ou mesmo nada.

Agora vem uma aberta prolongada aqui para esta zona.







[/URL][/IMG]

Até ao próximo aguaceiro.
Esperemos que seja um aguaceiro TMN ou seja  um "até já..."


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2009 às 17:11)

Por Braga, períodos de céu muito nublado, intercalado por aguaceiros fracos.
A temperatura rondará os 13ºC.
Mas promete mais chuva, pelo aspecto, isso promete...


----------



## Veterano (27 Nov 2009 às 22:56)

Boa noite. Calmaria no Porto, com 13,0º, a aguardar novas emoções.


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2009 às 10:25)

Bom dia. Noite de alguma chuva, por agora 13,4º, vento moderado de sudoeste, nuvens a correr pelo céu.

 Também estou a pensar dar uma saltada a Vila Real, amanhã, pode ser que no Marão/Alvão surja a primeira neve da saison.


----------



## Minho (28 Nov 2009 às 11:03)

Por Melgaço começam agora a cair alguns chuviscos com vento moderado à mistura.

A partir das 00h a temperatura subiu bastante com a passagem do sector quente.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Nov 2009 às 13:39)

Pessoal do Minho!!

Será que amanha neva na Serra de Arga? e na Serra Amarela?


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2009 às 13:39)

Boa tarde.

A noite trouxe alguma chuva (aguaceiros) e uma subida gradual da temperatura.

*Tmín: 4,5ºC* (entre as 0h e a 1h)
*Tactual: 12,0ºC*
*Precipitação* acumulada desde as 0h: *5 mm*

---------------------

Ontem, dia 27

*Tmín:* *5,0ºC* (pelas 23.59h)
*Tmáx. 12,5ºC
Precipitação: 9 mm*


----------



## blood4 (28 Nov 2009 às 14:15)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Pessoal do Minho!!
> 
> Será que amanha neva na Serra de Arga? e na Serra Amarela?



na serra de arga é muito dificil e nao acredito muito
na serra amarela amanha é bem capaz de nevar porque as cotas é entre 600/ 800 metros
veremos


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2009 às 14:16)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Pessoal do Minho!!
> 
> Será que amanha neva na Serra de Arga? e na Serra Amarela?



Na serra Amarela certamente que sim 
na serra de Arga já me parece muito dificil


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Nov 2009 às 14:22)

Forte aguaceiro e céu espectacular.






[/URL][/IMG]

Assim sim...assim a vida tem mais encantos.
E isto foi só uma amostra...
Venham aguaceiros mil.Cá estaremos para os receber.


----------



## blood4 (28 Nov 2009 às 14:24)

olhem eu sou novo nestas coisas xD
alguem me pode dizer como  fazem para medir a quantidade de chuva que cai?


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2009 às 14:26)

blood4 disse:


> olhem eu sou novo nestas coisas xD
> alguem me pode dizer como  fazem para medir a quantidade de chuva que cai?




Compras um pluviómetro


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2009 às 14:27)

blood4 disse:


> olhem eu sou novo nestas coisas xD
> alguem me pode dizer como  fazem para medir a quantidade de chuva que cai?



Bem vindo!

Ou compras um pluviómetro, ou montas um caseiro, ou tens que te basear na informação de alguma estação da tua área!


----------



## blood4 (28 Nov 2009 às 14:30)

lool
eu nao sei onde vendem um pluviometro
e a estaçao do IM mais proxima é por volta de 25 km
tou lixado xDD
mas obrigadao a mesma


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2009 às 14:34)

blood4 disse:


> lool
> eu nao sei onde vendem um pluviometro
> e a estaçao do IM mais proxima é por volta de 25 km
> tou lixado xDD
> mas obrigadao a mesma



Há uma EMA em Ponte de Lima

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/obsHorarios.jsp


----------



## blood4 (28 Nov 2009 às 14:38)

vinc7e disse:


> Há uma EMA em Ponte de Lima
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/obsHorarios.jsp



ya eu ja vi isso
mas eu nunca vi lool
bem deixemos isso xD

podem ocorrer trovoadas ca e eu estou ansioso 
ADRORO


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2009 às 14:40)

blood4 disse:


> lool
> eu nao sei onde vendem um pluviometro
> e a estaçao do IM mais proxima é por volta de 25 km
> tou lixado xDD
> mas obrigadao a mesma



Olá bem vindo ao forum!

tens aqui esta loja Portuguesa, e são muito rápidos a entregar...

http://www.jroma.pt/meteorologia.htm

O meu 1º pluviómetro  que ainda tenho custou cerca de 10 euros já com os portes de envio, foi comprado lá há uns bons 10 anos atrás ( mandei vir pelo correio) tem capacidade até 40 mm e é de plástico resistente graduado com uma escala, podendo ser montado em estaca/poste ou no solo...


----------



## blood4 (28 Nov 2009 às 14:43)

Snifa disse:


> Olá bem vindo ao forum!
> 
> tens aqui esta loja Portuguesa e são muito rápidos a entregar...
> 
> ...



obrigada 
secalhar vou mesmo mandar vir pelo correio


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2009 às 14:45)

Dados actuais:

Temp: 13.8 ºc ( mínima *10.1ºc*)

Vento SSW:31 Km/h ( máximo até ao momento de 45 Km/h de S às 13:19)

Humidade: 90 %

Pressão:1015.0 hpa ( a descer acentuadamente)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas até ao momento: *3 mm*

Vento a aumentar gradualmente de intensidade ,céu muito nublado sem chuva


----------



## Minho (28 Nov 2009 às 14:48)

Começa a chover com grande intensidade, a luminosidade é incrivelmente baixa se assim continuar às 16h é noite...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Nov 2009 às 15:18)

blood4 disse:


> na serra de arga é muito dificil e nao acredito muito
> na serra amarela amanha é bem capaz de nevar porque as cotas é entre 600/ 800 metros
> veremos





vinc7e disse:


> Na serra Amarela certamente que sim
> na serra de Arga já me parece muito dificil




Obrigado pela informação 

E pena eu não estar por esses lados 
Pela Capital quase que nunca acontece nada!!!


----------



## blood4 (28 Nov 2009 às 15:21)

abocado deu um grande relampago aqui
e de repente o tempo ficou mesmo muito escuro que parecia que estava a ficar noite
vento a soprar moderado periodos de chuva forte ate ao momento


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2009 às 15:29)

Pelo Porto ainda não voltou a chover. Aguardemos, com 14,8º, junto ao Parque da Cidade.


----------



## Liliana15 (28 Nov 2009 às 15:34)

Mas um dia de chuva por Cabeceiras de Basto (Chacim).


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2009 às 17:59)

blood4 disse:


> abocado deu um grande relampago aqui
> e de repente o tempo ficou mesmo muito escuro que parecia que estava a ficar noite
> vento a soprar moderado periodos de chuva forte ate ao momento








Acumulou bem na última hora aí em Ponte de Lima.

Nas estações amadoras, para já a Trofa segue à frente com 15,0mm e Mesão Frio (Guimarães) com 13,7mm.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2009 às 18:23)

O Noroeste vai ser a primeira região do continente a ser afectada pelo temporal ... 





Descargas eléctricas nos últimos trinta minutos (18h20)


----------



## stormiday (28 Nov 2009 às 18:26)

AnDré disse:


> Acumulou bem na última hora aí em Ponte de Lima.
> 
> Nas estações amadoras, para já a Trofa segue à frente com 15,0mm e Mesão Frio (Guimarães) com 13,7mm.



A minha para já regista 9.91 desde as 0 horas mas isto promete 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG2&wuSelect=PWS


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2009 às 18:27)

Aquela linha de trovoadas parece agressiva


Descargas eléctricas







Até às 16:00







Mais recente


----------



## stormiday (28 Nov 2009 às 18:30)

Vince disse:


> Aquela linha de trovoadas parece agressiva
> 
> 
> Descargas eléctricas
> ...



Será que chega alguma coisita a aveiro?


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2009 às 18:44)

Vince disse:


> Aquela linha de trovoadas parece agressiva
> 
> 
> Descargas eléctricas




Parece uma linha bem activa mas, de momento, parece que vai mais para a Galiza ou então é ilusão de óptica do satélite...

Aqui vamos apanhar com chuva que poderá ser localmente forte durante a passagem da frente fria..

A frente vai passar depressa, e pode haver grande intensidade de chuva num curto espaço de tempo causando inundações pontuais... 

Mas claro nestas situações a frente pode reactivar-se mais á medida que se aproxima.

É uma questão de aguardar e ir seguindo o satélite...

*Dados actuais:
*
Vento: 34 Km/h de S ( rajada máxima 60 Km/h de SW)

Temp: 14.0 ºc

Humidade: 86 %

Pressão 1012.5 hpa ( a descer)

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento: *3 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2009 às 18:59)

Bom fim de tarde

Pelo que vejo a linha de instabilidade que nos vai afectar não será directamente aquela a que se teem referido, mas outra que ainda está a oeste daquela; penso que será essa que nos irá trazer forte precipitação mais logo; ela irá descer em latitude e depois irá ter um fluxo SO\NE (em princípio). Temos neste momento uma corrente de SO - o vento está moderado a forte.
Até agora alguns aguaceiros dispersos fizeram-se sentir.
De tarde acumulei mais cerca de 2 mm, o que perfaz um total de 7 mm de precipitação até ao momento.

*Tmáx: 12,0ºC
Tactual: 11,0ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2009 às 20:03)

Boas,

por aqui ouve-se agora alguns trovões 

chove moderadamente...a temperatura está nos *11.9ºC*


----------



## MacFree (28 Nov 2009 às 22:12)

Aqui em Leça da Palmeira já "cheira" a Natal na WebCam 1....


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2009 às 22:20)

Radar da Corunha:







Estação do Minho (Meteomelgaço)





http://meteomelgaco.com/


O frio a sério ainda está a noroeste da Península


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2009 às 23:00)

Chove a sério desde as 22h. Faz uma hora. Vento moderado a forte.
Vamos com 12,6º


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2009 às 23:20)

Por aqui ainda não chegou a chuva, mas sim o vento, moderado a forte de sudoeste, com rajadas. Temperatura nuns agradáveis 15,6º, à espera da rotação do vento para noroeste.


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2009 às 23:34)

Começou a chover de forma moderada no Porto.


----------



## dj_teko (28 Nov 2009 às 23:47)

Por aqui ja chove bem  e vento a mistura so falta


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2009 às 23:47)

Boa noite
Chuva moderada a forte e vento forte a muito forte.
Há cerca de 20 minutos numa zona a cerca de 1,0 km de casa apanhei com chuva intensa (tipo diluviana), mas aqui não chegou a esse ponto...

Vamos aguardar pelo que nos trará estas 1ªs horas da madrugada - se cumprem o prometido ou não - o GFS dava-nos água à farta para estas...

Hoje acumulei um total de *11,5 mm* de *precipitação*


----------



## dj_teko (28 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

Acho que vai ser uma madrugada bastante engracada  mas amanha tenho de ir trabalhar as 7


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2009 às 23:56)

Bem, chove à mais de 2 horas que é uma coisa...
A temperatura já desce, finalmente. Depois de ter estabilizado nos 13.1º durante praí uma hora, já vai nos 10.2º


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2009 às 23:59)

Dilúvio no Porto S. João Nunca vi chover tanto cá no Porto


----------



## dj_teko (29 Nov 2009 às 00:00)

ora ai esta o 1


----------



## dj_teko (29 Nov 2009 às 00:02)

DMartins disse:


> Bem, chove à mais de 2 horas que é uma coisa...
> A temperatura já desce, finalmente. Depois de ter estabilizado nos 13.1º durante praí uma hora, já vai nos 10.2º




Epa finalmente nao pf  fico todo congelado


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2009 às 00:02)

Agora relampago com trovão


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2009 às 00:13)

Temperatura desceu para 13,6º, a trovoada está a juntar-se à chuva.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 00:14)

Muita precipitação em Braga na última hora:







Mesão Frio, Guimarães, terminou o dia com 53,8mm.


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2009 às 00:19)

Chuva forte, vento a rodar para noroeste.


----------



## Mariana (29 Nov 2009 às 00:24)

olaaa,muito boa noite =)

bem,há já algum tempo que não passava aqui..!
estou aqui para vos relatar o temporal que está aqui em CANIDELO!
parece que chegou o Inverno,esta noite esta em grande...muita chuva forte,rajadas de vento e um frio de gelar ossos

ah,ja me esquecia da nossa amiga trovoada!!sim,tambem chegou a canidelo!


fiquem bem,beijinhos


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2009 às 00:38)

Boas noites, 

grande temporal de chuva grossa com trovoada por aqui.. 

desde as 00 horas de hoje já *15.2 mm* de chuva ( ontem acumulei *6.1 mm*)

A chuva grossa continua com alguns relãmpagos à mistura..

Por volta da meia noite deu um trovão tão forte que fez estremecer os vidros, portas...com a televisão a ficar sem emissão...

Em algumas zonas do Porto há grandes ribeiros a correr nas bermas das ruas e zonas alagadas...

Temp:12.1 ºc

Vento: WSW: 14 Km/h

Pressão 1007.4 hpa ( em queda)

Humidade 97%


----------



## Hazores (29 Nov 2009 às 00:53)

boa noite,

isto é que é uma animação neste tópico.....

aproveitem bem a noite!


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2009 às 01:02)

Boa noite
Neste momento começa chover forte, vento moderado de SE.
Agora só falta a trovoada.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 01:09)

AnDré disse:


> Muita precipitação em Braga na última hora:



A juntar aos 19,9mm da hora anterior, vão mais 12,4mm.
Noite diluviana em Braga.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Nov 2009 às 01:26)

Acabadinho de chegar ao lar, doce lar,
também lá fora hoje ,estará doce, doce exterior.
Alguns aguaceiros , alguns fortes , vento , algum em rajadas de  Vila do Conde ( onde me encontrava) até aqui.
E também lá.  Na viagem de regresso , a Estrada inundada e iluminada por alguns relâmpagos, era viagem abençoada.
Há noites assim.Que bela travessia ...
Agora, aqui, chuva que dura, dura  e não acaba,
mas quase  fraca.Relâmpagos nem vê-los e vento enfraquecido.
Tudo acalma...já? 
Sabe sempre a pouco...


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2009 às 09:46)

Bom dia
A noite rendeu 17.6 mm, isto desdevas 00h.
Raj. max. 70.3km/h
Neste momento, tudo calmo


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2009 às 10:24)

Bom dia. Registo 12,4º, vento moderado de noroeste, muitas nuvens, alguns aguaceiros esporádicos.


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2009 às 10:31)

Após uma noite de chuva por vezes intensa mas praticamente continua eis que a temperatura cai para os 6.0ºC. A partir dos 800 metros  consigo ver da minha casa que caiu uma fina camada de neve. O satelite está com muito bom aspecto em termos de precipitação para esta zona, vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (29 Nov 2009 às 12:04)

Hoje às 11h, qual não é o meu espanto... vou a Sanfins (concelho de Paços de Ferreira) e o termómetro marcava 4ºC e começou a cair água-neve no topo da vila... 
Em Paços de Ferreira, 7ºC e chovia torrencialmente!


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2009 às 12:37)

Caiu uma saraivada na zona da Boavista, coisa de poucos minutos. A temperatura estagnou nos 12,5º, efeitos do oceano.


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2009 às 12:53)

Por aqui 8,8ºC
Caiu agora um pouco de granizo.
Logo a noite vai ser a primeira ida a Brufe deste 'Inverno', vamos la ver no que dá


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2009 às 13:03)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui 8,8ºC
> Caiu agora um pouco de granizo.
> Logo a noite vai ser a primeira ida a Brufe deste 'Inverno', vamos la ver no que dá




Boa sorte 

eu estou a pensar ir para aqueles lados amanha


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2009 às 13:16)

Passou agora uma chuvada e granizada mesmo ao lado.
Deduzo que foi a que passou em Vila Verde e se dirige para o interior.
Seguimos por Guimarães com 9.8º


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2009 às 13:24)

Boas tardes, 

noite marcada por chuva, aguaceiros, e por algum granizo já hoje de manhã..

Actual:

Temp:10.9 ºc ( mínima *8.2 ºc*)

Vento WNW: 35 Km/h ( rajada máxima 67 Km/h de W )

Humidade: 80 %

Pressão: 1007.3 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas : *26.2 mm*

Pelo satélite há boas células a dirigirem-se para o Litoral Norte!


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2009 às 13:27)

Pois é. 
Desde a minha intervenção à pouco, apanhamos mesmo algum granizo e um aguaceiro moderado aqui.
Com isso, a temperatura deu um salto rapidinho dos 9.8º para 7.9º


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2009 às 13:44)

Boas Tardes!!  
Estou de volta  (fujam)

Ontem às 00h chuva forte acompanhada por trovoada 
Alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã, e um acumulado de *10mm*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2009 às 13:49)

João Soares disse:


> Estou de volta  (fujam)



Finalmente. 

Vê lá se desta vez ficas por cá. 

Bons registos.


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2009 às 13:51)

vinc7e disse:


> Boa sorte
> 
> eu estou a pensar ir para aqueles lados amanha



Obrigado 
Se cair alguma coisa, deve ser durante a noite 
Sigo 9.5ºC


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2009 às 14:17)

Boa tarde!
Depois de uma forte chuva acompanhada de granizo que ainda deu para cobrir um pouco a estrada por volta das 13:30 sigo com 7.8º e umas nuvens bem carregadas vindo de norte.
Alguem me sabe dizer se nevou no Geres? Não consigo ver da minha casa por causa das nuvens


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2009 às 14:18)

dgstorm disse:


> Obrigado
> Se cair alguma coisa, deve ser durante a noite
> Sigo 9.5ºC



Não sei...espero ainda ter alguma sorte amanha de manha 

por aqui o céu  esta a ficar mt carregado, mais uma chuvada em perspectiva 
temperatura nos *9.2ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2009 às 14:20)

Nunotex disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Depois de uma forte chuva acompanhada de granizo que ainda deu para cobrir um pouco a estrada por volta das 13:30 sigo com 7.8º e umas nuvens bem carregadas vindo de norte.
> Alguem me sabe dizer se nevou no Geres? Não consigo ver da minha casa por causa das nuvens



Nevou certamente...de manha tentei espreitar para a serra amarela, mas estava completamente tapada com nuvens....


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2009 às 14:30)

Fortíssimo aguaceiro de granizo neste momento...

pedras enormes...

Temperatura cai para 8.1 ºc...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2009 às 14:40)

Boa tarde.

O semblante continua carregado de nuvens negras...o que até agrada e de que maneira ao povo por aqui. 

Depois de um início de madrugada com aguaceiros fortes, o resto da noite foi até bastante calma com um ou outro aguaceiro; até o vento que muito anunciou pouco se mostrou durante a madrugada.

O acumulado de *precipitação* ficou-se até ao momento por *23 mm*. Sempre pensei que mais alguma coisa viesse, mas nestes casos de chuva convectiva kms de distância são importantes.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC
Tactual: 9,5ºC* (a máxima até ao momento foi de 10,0ºC)


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2009 às 14:43)

O beiral da minha janela:









Alguns telhados ficaram brancos e pelo aspecto da coisa vem lá mais granizo ......

Temp: 8.4 ºc

o Céu está preto a Oeste e Noroeste...


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 14:47)

Snifa disse:


> o Céu está preto a Oeste e Noroeste...



Estão cheios de sorte.
Elas parecem pipocas a surgir no mar e a avançar por aí a dentro.






E para a Serra da Estrela dirige-se mais uma célula jeitosa.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2009 às 14:58)

Trovoada a Oeste... 

vem aí grande carga de água....


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2009 às 15:03)

Anda tudo muito animado no Norte do Douro!! 

Aqui só vento fortíssimo, morrinha e nada de mais!
Mas parece que vem mesmo aí molho... Tá a ficar tudo muito escuro!
Esperar para ver


----------



## MacFree (29 Nov 2009 às 15:25)

Aqui em Leça da Palmeira 9.0 !!!

Chuvadas de noroeste e a caída da temperatura


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2009 às 15:26)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro moderado! E com um sol radiante no mar que fez criar um duplo arco-íris. 

Temperatura: ~10ºC


----------



## The_simpson (29 Nov 2009 às 16:06)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui 8,8ºC
> Caiu agora um pouco de granizo.
> Logo a noite vai ser a primeira ida a Brufe deste 'Inverno', vamos la ver no que dá



já fui por gasóleo na viatura, não fiquemos nós mal outra vez 

por aqui 7,9º e chove com intensidade...


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2009 às 16:13)

João Soares disse:


> Anda tudo muito animado no Norte do Douro!!
> 
> Aqui só vento fortíssimo, morrinha e nada de mais!
> Mas parece que vem mesmo aí molho... Tá a ficar tudo muito escuro!
> Esperar para ver





Por aqui forte rajadas de vento, aguaceiros curtos e espaçados e temperatura entre 9º e 10º. Céu com abertas isoladas, tem zonas escuríssimas. Se temperatura continuar em queda como leva a crer, não estranhava para esta noite e amanhã aguaceiros de neve a cotas baixas 500-600 metros.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2009 às 16:19)

Está a chover moderado a forte com pequenas pedras de granizo!! 

Já acumulo *12mm*!


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2009 às 16:28)

Por aqui 6.4ºC
Chove fraco


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Nov 2009 às 16:31)

João Soares disse:


> Está a chover moderado a forte com pequenas pedras de granizo!!!



Exactamente o mesmo cenário por aqui.Mas ver este aguaceiro chegar foi uma emoção : céu negro, negro, negro...








Temperatura a descer 9,1º e eu aqui no Porto retido...
E a julgar pelo satélite a festa ainda vai ter muita continuidade...


----------



## MacFree (29 Nov 2009 às 16:42)

Leça d aPalmeira continua..... Agora 7,50 !!!!!


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2009 às 16:51)

Recomeça a chover e estão *7,9ºC*


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2009 às 16:53)

Confirmo que à neve no gerês. Já consegui ver.
Aqui a temperatura continua a descer. já estou nos 6º.


----------



## The_simpson (29 Nov 2009 às 17:07)

Nunotex disse:


> Confirmo que à neve no gerês. Já consegui ver.
> Aqui a temperatura continua a descer. já estou nos 6º.



também confirmo... acabei de fotografar! estão 5,6º e não chove.


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2009 às 17:11)

No Aviz registo 9,0º, há zonas mais para o interior do Porto com cerca de 7º.

  Chove pouco neste momento, mas já cairam fortes aguaceiros.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2009 às 17:14)

The_simpson disse:


> também confirmo... acabei de fotografar! estão 5,6º e não chove.



Por aqui está bem mais quentinho *7.6ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2009 às 17:19)

Por aqui 6.6ºC
Chove fraco.


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2009 às 17:20)

Aqui chove e temperatura desceu para 7,8º.


----------



## The_simpson (29 Nov 2009 às 17:24)

foto tirada há pouco confirma neve no gerês
aqui já chove novamente e estão 5,7º


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2009 às 17:32)

The_simpson disse:


> foto tirada há pouco confirma neve no gerês
> aqui já chove novamente e estão 5,7º



Das-me autorização para  partilhar esta foto no facebook, referindo-me naturalmente a ti como autor da foto e respectivo link?


----------



## The_simpson (29 Nov 2009 às 17:36)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Das-me autorização para  partilhar esta foto no facebook, referindo-me naturalmente a ti como autor da foto e respectivo link?



claro que sim...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2009 às 17:42)

The_simpson disse:


> claro que sim...



ok...obrigado.Para já coloquei só o link.Estou a espera de novidades do meu Padrinho que trabalha no parque e como parece estar off, acredito que tenha ido até ao Gerês.


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2009 às 17:55)

Por Guimarães estão agora 5.9º. Desceu rapidamente.
Será que vamos ter alguma surpresa acima dos 500m?
A ver vamos...


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Nov 2009 às 17:58)

Belo dia este ,ainda que não tivesse podido viajar por terras altas que agora estão já de branco vestidas.
Céus negros , brancos ,cinzentos e azuis,
aguaceiros, alguns acompanhados por rajadas de vento gélido 
e às 4 da tarde até algum granizo.
Agora, entre o aguaceiro que findou e o que se avizinha a lua espreita tímida.
Apesar de aqui ter ficado retido, foi ( está a ser) um bom fim de semana.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2009 às 18:01)

Chuva fraca e *7,3ºC* !!


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2009 às 18:14)

Neste momento céu mais ou menos limpo e 7,1º.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2009 às 18:16)

Boas tardes, 

mas que frio se está a pôr...

Actual:

Temp: *6.4 ºc *( mínima do dia) ( máxima *12.1 ºc*)

Vento NW: 14Km/h

Humidade: 93 %

Pressão 1008.1 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas até ao momento: *31.8 mm*

Houve um forte aguaceiro por volta das 16:15 h...

E  mais um aguaceiro ,começa a chover de novo...


----------



## ogalo (29 Nov 2009 às 18:39)

aqui estou com 8.3 graus
com pouco de chuva


----------



## The_simpson (29 Nov 2009 às 18:42)

4,8º e continua a chuva fraca...


----------



## filipept (29 Nov 2009 às 19:02)

A chegar do Gerês...

Fui até à zona da Calcedonia e nevava bastante quando la fui. No Campo do Gerês (Covide) quando subia já caia agua-neve.  
(A neve começou a cair quando estava a chegar lá cima. A qualidade não é grande coisa, foram tiradas com o N70)

































Neste momento na minha zona estão 6º e a chover. Certamente que a cota no Geres iria descer durante o fim de tarde noite e talvez acumular no campo do Gerês (Covide).


----------



## Lince (29 Nov 2009 às 19:11)

Boas tardes 
Apartir das 2 horas da tarde começou a nevar intensamente, e neste momento a neve acumulada ultrapassa os 10cm.
Temperatura -1º
Neste momento tenho informação que já neva no lugar da Peneda (750m de altitude) começando já a acumular.


----------



## Lince (29 Nov 2009 às 19:15)

Afinal já neva no lugar de Rouças (650m de altitude) e com acumulação


----------



## ELJICUATRO (29 Nov 2009 às 19:30)

Boa noite Caros MeteoLoucos do Forum,

Esta tarde por volta das 16h45 passei pelo Parque de Merendas de Serradela na Serra Da Cabreira (Vieira Do Minho) (Temperatura Exterior: -0.5ºC a 850m). 

Posso afirmar que estava a nevar com alguma intensidade a partir dos 800m de altitude. Nos 650m já caia água-neve misturada com chuva, e partir dos 750m já acumulava bastante bem porisso as cotas de Neve estão de acordo com os principais modelos para hoje!!!

Acredito que mesmo no topo da Cabreira "Talefe" a 1255m a neve já deve ter acumulado com força!!!

Continuação de boa noite a todos....

VIDEO YOUTUBE  


ELJICUATRO


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2009 às 19:33)

Seguimos com 5.3º e chuva.

EDIT 19:42h
4.9º ...
Será que vamos ter queda e acumulação aqui nos 600m de altitude? Vamos ver...
Espero que esta hora de chuva não venha a fazer falta nas horas de temperatura mais baixa...


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2009 às 19:40)

E Chove moderadamente... 
Sigo com *14mm*!


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2009 às 19:52)

Boa noite.

Uma tarde de sonho para muitos...mesmo para aqueles que lêem os relatos de outros que apreciaram _in loco_ a neve.

Por aqui temos tido alguns aguaceiros dispersos, alguns moderados. Pelo menos 1 episódio de granizo fino mas que foi muito curto.
O acumulado de *precipitação* do dia vai em *27,5 mm*.

*Tmín: 4,0ºC* (aprox. 17\17.30h)
*Tmáx: 10,0ºC
Tactual: 4,5ºC*

Com esta temperatura parece-me que a haver na área neve, só a partir dos 700\750 mts de altitude. Pelos relatos só mais para o interior a perto dos 700 mts é que há neve. Talvez a água neve tenha-se notado a partir dos 550 mts como já referenciou um Pacense, no ponto mais alto do concelho - 572 mts


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2009 às 19:52)

4.7º
Diziam-me que caía há pouco água-neve numa freguesia de uma vila de Guimarães. (S. Torcato).
Provavelmente algum granizo...


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2009 às 20:06)

Após um passeio pela serra fiquei surpreendido pela contínua queda de neve. Entre as 15 e as 18 estiveram no máximo 15 minutos sem queda de neva. Na hora do regresso passei pela Bouça dos Homens e Branda da Aveleira e a queda de neve era considerável com a estrada completamente coberta e intransitável para veículos sem correntes ou tracção 4x4. A neve caía a partir dos 700 metros, com acumulação a partir dos 800 metros, mas só a partir dos 1000 metros é que estava mais complicado para a circulação. Temperatura sempre entre os 0ºC e +1ºC


Perto dos Portos, Castro Laboreiro a 1100 metros de altitude






Perto da Branda da Aveleira na descida para Melgaço a 1000 metros de altitude


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2009 às 20:22)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo lentamente...

Agora estão *3,5ºC* e cai um aguaceiro fraco - chuvisco. A cota de neve baixou consideravelmente...Pena que os cúmulos estejam a ficar menos consistentes senão com o passar das horas poderia nevar a cotas bem mais baixas (450\500 mts)


----------



## Skizzo (29 Nov 2009 às 20:38)

Tempo super desagradável. Chove, e a temperatura está nos 9,7ºC


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2009 às 20:41)

Boas,

por aqui continuam os aguaceiros com um total acumulado desde as 0 h de *35 mm*

Temperatura em queda com *5.9ºc* ( nova mínima do dia)

Está realmente frio, e eu não ficaria surpreendido se na próxima madrugada nevar aos 400 /500 m


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2009 às 20:41)

Bem, ao que chove agora, em certas zonas mais altas acumulava uns largos centímetros...


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2009 às 20:46)

Minho disse:


> Após um passeio pela serra fiquei surpreendido pela contínua queda de neve. Entre as 15 e as 18 estiveram no máximo 15 minutos sem queda de neva. Na hora do regresso passei pela Bouça dos Homens e Branda da Aveleira e a queda de neve era considerável com a estrada completamente coberta e intransitável para veículos sem correntes ou tracção 4x4. A neve caía a partir dos 700 metros, com acumulação a partir dos 800 metros, mas só a partir dos 1000 metros é que estava mais complicado para a circulação. Temperatura sempre entre os 0ºC e +1ºC
> 
> 
> Perto dos Portos, Castro Laboreiro a 1100 metros de altitude
> ...



Mas que belo nevão
Bons registos


Vamos esperar que este outono/inverno seja no mínimo igual ao anterior


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2009 às 20:47)

Bem vou agora sair pra ver como estao as coisas em Brufe (750m)
Aqui estao 5.5ºCe chove


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2009 às 20:49)

Estou com 5.6º. Vamos ter surpresas por aqui?


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2009 às 21:19)

Minho disse:


> Após um passeio pela serra fiquei surpreendido pela contínua queda de neve.



   Grandes fotos, Minho e grande passeata! Já parece neve a sério.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (29 Nov 2009 às 21:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo lentamente...
> 
> Agora estão *3,5ºC* e cai um aguaceiro fraco - chuvisco. A cota de neve baixou consideravelmente...Pena que os cúmulos estejam a ficar menos consistentes senão com o passar das horas poderia nevar a cotas bem mais baixas (450\500 mts)



 Não duvido que a Citânia vai ter os seus flocos dispersos esta noite...
Se hoje de manhã havia água-neve com 4ºC... ... 
Até em Paços (aka Parque de Exposições - 385m) vai ter a sua água-neve, caso haja precipitação... Estou confiante!


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2009 às 21:31)

Belas fotos Minho


----------



## VerticalHorizon (29 Nov 2009 às 21:49)

é mesmo, belas fotos!!
Sem dúvida que o Parque Peneda-Gerês revela as paisagens de neve mais fantásticas!
O Cubalhão estava já com neve?


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2009 às 22:23)

Minho disse:


> Perto dos Portos, Castro Laboreiro a 1100 metros de altitude
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hey, companheiro Minho!!!  Grande nevão aí pelo litoral!!! Essa foto ao lusco-fusco é assustadora! Bem hajam os 4x4!


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2009 às 22:36)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Não duvido que a Citânia vai ter os seus flocos dispersos esta noite...
> Se hoje de manhã havia água-neve com 4ºC... ...
> Até em Paços (aka Parque de Exposições - 385m) vai ter a sua água-neve, caso haja precipitação... Estou confiante!



Na citânia de Sanfins a probabilidade é elevada de ver alguma neve com esta temperatura aqui por baixo...mas acumular depende da quantidade de precipitação nas próximas horas e isso será bem difícil..._penso eu de que!_ 

Neste momento mantem-se as mesmas condições: *chuviscos* e
*3,5ºC* de *temperatura*

P.S.: Os nevões na zona da Serra da Peneda são lendários pela quantidade de neve "assustadora" até aos idos anos de "60". Qualquer dia teremos um desses nevões à antiga com acumulações de metros...vai ser terrível para as populações, agora que não passam o inverno nas "inverneiras", mas um fascínio para nós que gostamos de extremos...


----------



## ogalo (29 Nov 2009 às 22:40)

sigo com 6.5 graus ....


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2009 às 23:06)

Bem por aqui esta um frio de rachar , lembro me deste dia como o de janeiro que começou a cair os flocos de neve quase a cota 0 

Saudades


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2009 às 23:22)

Boas, 

dados actuais:

temp: *5.7 ºc* ( mínima do dia)

Vento: NNE: 6 Km/h

Humidade: 87%

Pressão: 1010.3 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 h : *36.2 mm*

Cai um aguaceiro neste momento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2009 às 23:25)

Stinger disse:


> Bem por aqui esta um frio de rachar , lembro me deste dia como o de janeiro que começou a cair os flocos de neve quase a cota 0
> 
> Saudades



sem duvida stinger..

4.7 graus pena a precipitaçao ser escassa...


----------



## The_simpson (29 Nov 2009 às 23:37)

boas, aqui segue-se com 4,2ºC e com chuva fraca.

Chegamos agora duma saída nocturna à procura de neve e a primeira acumulada que vimos foi a cerca de 650m ainda em Vila Verde.

Em Brufe, cerca de 780m, já tinha uma bela paisagem branca...


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2009 às 23:43)

Obrigado pelos comentários.



VerticalHorizon disse:


> é mesmo, belas fotos!!
> Sem dúvida que o Parque Peneda-Gerês revela as paisagens de neve mais fantásticas!
> O Cubalhão estava já com neve?



Em Cubalhão nevava com intensidade mas acumulava apenas uma camada muito fina e na estrada praticamente derretia.

Continua a chover... com a descida da temperatura a acumulação acima dos 1000 metros já deve ser considerável, estimo uns 15/20cm pelo menos.


----------



## Skizzo (29 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

8,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

Boas Noites!! 

O Acumulado de hoje, dia 29 de Novembro, foi de *19mm* 

Agora não chove, mas o céu está muito nublado.
Temperatura: *5,9ºC*


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2009 às 23:58)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Noites!!
> 
> O Acumulado de hoje, dia 29 de Novembro, foi de *19mm*
> 
> ...



Já me esquecia.... 

Bem-vindo de volta!


----------



## jpmartins (30 Nov 2009 às 00:02)

Boa noite
Fecho o dia com 6.2ºC e 29mm acumulados.
O dia foi marcado por periodos de chuva forte, o vento soprou forte durante a madrugada, com a raj. max. de 72.4km/h.
A festa ainda agora começou, há mais festa prometida durante a semana.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Nov 2009 às 00:48)

Lince disse:


> Boas tardes
> Apartir das 2 horas da tarde começou a nevar intensamente, e neste momento a neve acumulada ultrapassa os 10cm.
> Temperatura -1º
> Neste momento tenho informação que já neva no lugar da Peneda (750m de altitude) começando já a acumular.



E o nosso Homem das Neves , do alto da sua previlegiada posição,
surgiu .Que bom ouvir-te de novo...
Hoje , não fosse a manisfesta impossibilidade de daqui me ausentar,
andaria por aí  pelas Bouças e pelas Brandas em rodopio emocionante...
Por aqui,  também houve momentos de alguma excitação.
O aguaceiro que com muito negro dos céus se anunciava e
a incerteza no tempo para a próxima hora, eram permanentes.
Agora, chuva fraca com muito frio...
e esta sensação de que não fui, não pude ir, 
mas haverá mais marés de azul , de branco  vestidas ...


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2009 às 00:56)

Novo dia...
Já acumulo 2 mm 

Este mÊs já passei a barreira dos 250mm (251mm, mais preciso)

Agora, chove fraco... Temperatura: *5,8ºC*


----------



## SnowMan (30 Nov 2009 às 01:35)

Por aqui desde as 20h de ontem que o vento abrandou, mas as chuvadas intervaladas têm sido mais intensas e prolongadas, agora tenho 6,5ºC sem vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2009 às 03:02)

Boa madrugada...uahhhhhh, que sono!

Há minutos mais 1 *aguaceiro fraco* e a *temperatura* nuns "míseros" *2,0ºC*...Brrrrrr! Fresquinho.

Acredito que no ponto mais alto da freguesia já tenha caído qualquer coisa chamada neve...aqui a 292 mts com 2,0ºC, deverão corresponder uns 0,0ºC a cerca de 530 mts no Monte do Pilar. Mas como não me aventurei até lá não sei se...

Até amanhã.


----------



## Veterano (30 Nov 2009 às 07:52)

Bom dia. Manhã com algumas abertas, 8,4º de temperatura, vento fraco e aguaceiros esporádicos.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2009 às 08:38)

Muitos Bons Dias !! 

Durante a noite, a temperatura desceu aos *5,1ºC*
E acumulei *7,0mm* de precipitação

Por agora, céu pouco nublado a *E* e céu muito nublado a *W* 
Temperatura Actual: *6,5ºC*


----------



## DMartins (30 Nov 2009 às 09:48)

Bom dia.
Início de dia com céu pouco nublado, algum nevoeiro em certas zonas da Cidade.

Frio. Seguimos com *4.7º*


----------



## rogers (30 Nov 2009 às 10:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa madrugada...uahhhhhh, que sono!
> 
> Há minutos mais 1 *aguaceiro fraco* e a *temperatura* nuns "míseros" *2,0ºC*...Brrrrrr! Fresquinho.
> 
> ...



Opa! Quando quiseres te aventurar numa dessas dás-me um toque e vamos ver neve no pilar e depois comer um cachorro numa relote ao frio!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (30 Nov 2009 às 10:45)

rogers disse:


> Opa! Quando quiseres te aventurar numa dessas dás-me um toque e vamos ver neve no pilar e depois comer um cachorro numa relote ao frio!



LOL ei, ei... não se estão a esquecer de ninguem?! 

 Deve ter nevado por lá, de certeza...  Depois digam algo! 
Entretanto, de certeza que em Paços deve ter caído água-neve enquanto dormíamos...


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2009 às 10:56)

Bons dias, 

dados actuais:

Temp:9.2 ºc ( mínima *4.8 ºc*)

Vento:NNW: 5 Km/h

Humidade: 90%

Pressão:1017.9 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas : *5.4 mm*

Precipitação acumulada desde dia 1 Novembro/ 2009 : *289 mm* 

Precipitação acumulada desde 1 Outubro /2009: *442.7 mm*


----------



## stormiday (30 Nov 2009 às 12:11)

Bom dia.
Dia muito calmo e soalheiro por estes lados com uma temperatura amena e algumas nuvens no horizonte, este dia rima mesmo com "ponte" (que é o meu caso)
Por agora registo 11.6ºC de temperatura, 90% de humidade, vento nulo e 1017.8mbar de pressão.
Vou almoçar para continuar a limpar a garagem


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2009 às 13:17)

E chove, por terras Canidelense !!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2009 às 13:39)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> LOL ei, ei... não se estão a esquecer de ninguem?!
> 
> Deve ter nevado por lá, de certeza...  Depois digam algo!
> Entretanto, de certeza que em Paços deve ter caído água-neve enquanto dormíamos...



Seria uma boa ideia um dia destes...mas como trabalho muitas noites, nas outras terei que dormir. Ai esta vida de trabalhador dá cabo de mim...
Mas qualquer dia poderemos encontrar-nos talvez na Citânia de Sanfins - alêm das vistas que são primorosas, goza de uma situação interessante para se assistir a quedas de neve em pós frontais como tivemos agora. A melhor altura para assistir a "live events" por lá é a partir de meados de Dezembro até finais de fevereiro, inícios de Março. Em conversas com o guarda da Citânia, disse-me ele que em anos de entradas frias, como esta, é comum ver neve a cair (mesmo que não acumule).

Por cá:

*Céu pouco nublado* até há cerca de 1\2 hora; agora acabou de cair um leve *chuvisco* e *céu parcialmente nublado.*

*Tmín: 1,5ºC
Tactual: 11,0ºC*


----------



## rogers (30 Nov 2009 às 14:38)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> LOL ei, ei... não se estão a esquecer de ninguem?!
> 
> Deve ter nevado por lá, de certeza...  Depois digam algo!
> Entretanto, de certeza que em Paços deve ter caído água-neve enquanto dormíamos...



Sem Dúvida Vertical.

Quem sabe este fim de semana não há mais festa. Os modelos prometiam algo.


----------



## DMartins (30 Nov 2009 às 14:47)

Boa tarde.
Depois de uma mínima de *3.9º*, seguimos agora com céu pouco nublado, e *12.4º *.
Uma boa tarde para todos.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2009 às 17:13)

Boas Tardes!! 

Às 15h, ainda caiu um aguaceiro fraco e de curta duração que voltou a molhar tudo!

Fresquinho! Estão *10,5ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2009 às 17:33)

Ontem, noite passada nas Gafanhas (das 6 às 10) com alguma chuva atá às 9 e a partir daí só chuviscos.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2009 às 18:36)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *8,6ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *86%*


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2009 às 19:36)

E chove ! 

Humidade: *91%*
Temperatura: *8,5ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2009 às 20:29)

Boa noite

*Céu parcialmente nublado. Vento fraco.*

*Tmín: 1,5ºC
Tmáx: 11,0ºC
Tactual: 4,5ºC*
*Precipitação* desde as 00h: *4 mm*


----------



## SnowMan (30 Nov 2009 às 20:29)

Por aqui parou de chover e sigo com 8,5ºC.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (30 Nov 2009 às 20:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> *Céu parcialmente nublado. Vento fraco.*
> 
> ...



Realmente está frio! Hoje foi a primeira vez desde Março que sinto que estamos de volta ao frio! Ontem também... mas fechei-me em casa! Hoje é que tive mesmo que me pôr na rua!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2009 às 21:33)

Vertical horizon...fechado em casa? Num dia como o de ontem?! 

Por vezes tem de ser...ontem tive o 1º aniversário do meu filho mais novo e fiquei por casa. Não deu para mais...
Hoje fui a Fafe e no caminho visualizei a serra do Gerês...que lindo! O Gerês é a meu ver a mais bela montanha de Portugal. Aqueles múltiplos cumes carregados de neve são extraordinários...na próxima oportunidade lá estarei a ver _in loco_ o resultado de mais um nevão (se o meu trabalho o permitir, claro!). A zona voltada para Este é melhor para observar a neve.
*
Termino o mês de Novembro com 327 mm de precipitação acumulada.
De ressalvar também uma curiosidade: registei precipitação em 28 dos 30 dias do mês! 

* Nada mau, nada mau. Acredito que é um bom presságio para os próximos 3 meses - por norma trazem muita precipitação aqui ao "burgo".
Ai que bom seria termos um destes meses para bater o máximo de precipitação mensal...mas é extremamente difícil! Teriam de ter pelo menos mais 500 mm que este...e não chegaria!


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2009 às 21:55)

Mais um aguaceiro!! 

Temperatura: *7,9ºC*
Humidade: *90%*


----------



## DMartins (30 Nov 2009 às 21:58)

Boas noites.
Por Guimarães no dia de hoje:
Céu pouco nublado, com um ou outro aguaceiro fraco.
Temp. Máxima: 13.0º
Temp. Mínima:3.9º

Seguimos com céu muito nublado, e 7.4º


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

Boas noites, 

dados actuais:

Temp: 8.3 ºc ( máxima *13.4 ºc*)

Vento : ESE: 9 Km/h

Humidade: 91%

Pressão 1022.1 hpa

Por volta das 19:30 h houve um aguaceiro que acumulou 2 mm fazendo subir o total desde as 00 de hoje  para *7.4 mm*.

Total de precipitação acumulada em Novembro:  *291 mm*


----------



## Veterano (30 Nov 2009 às 23:12)

Registo 10,7º, com aguaceiros dispersos e algum vento de noroeste.

  Numa volta por Guimarães, Fafe, Vila Pouca de Aguiar, Vila Real, Amarante, constatei que o Gerês é a serra onde se registou de longe mais neve, com maior acumulação, talvez por se encontrar mais a norte.

  No Marão, pouca acumulação, só a partir dos 900/1.000 metros, não dá para entender como a IP4 foi cortada ao trânsito, para mim é demora no início da limpeza da estrada, os limpa-neves devem vir de longe.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2009 às 23:41)

Muito frio por aqui e chuva a cair lentamente  até parece neve 


6.2 graus


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

Boa noite!

Encerro  Novembro com 211mm de precipitação total.


Extremos do dia
T. Máx: 10.9ºC
T. Min: 4.4ºC

Neste momento registo 6.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

Boas Noites!!

Céu muito nublado e *8,4ºC*

Dia 30 de Novembro, acumulei *8,0mm* 

Acumulei em Novembro: *257mm*

PS: Obrigado a todos pelas boas-vindas


----------

